# They want me to make one



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then 
happy to teach them what I know.
So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater. 
In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
Peoline


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with you  I think that's why most of everything I make is for babies or slippers, hats, scarves ....my hat's off to our KP friend who made the prom dress :thumbup: that's BRAVE ! I have teenagers... :? :mrgreen:  they are tough to please !!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I am retired for while now, but when I was workig I learned that most people can't visualized the finish product, and once is made there is very liitle room for changes.
Thanks for understanding my point. 
When it comes to teenager, oh, oh, is wonderful but heather hard to please, but then I also think that I was once one I should not be to tough on them.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

When folks ask what I would charge to make something for them my reply is 'I knit for love, not money, and I don't love you that much'-----always said with a grin. :lol: 

Most of my knitting is for charity and some things (very few) get given as gifts.

I find the enjoyment is very short lived if I turn a hobby into a job. However, I respect anyone who knits/crochets for money----to each his own.

Blessings to all. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think you are selfish at all--and I do make things for others, but not "on demand"! I think many people don't realize how time-consuming and expensive it can be (and once they do, they should take back the request). My own *children* don't ask for a lot, as they saw how much time and effort I've put into things over the years they were growing up and know what they're asking. Of course, those are the people I am more willing to make things for...funny how that works out!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I do not sale anything that I make, I just want to get the messege. that I enjoy what I do for myself, and if there is a mistake, oh well, I fix it live with. For many years I volunteer in a food bank and that was an experience for me and charity work. Today I attend a church in my area that once or twice a month has soup and bread suppers, There is no charge but they ask for a donation, for the local food bank, so that is my contribution. When they have food drives I will get a grocery bag full and deliver to the food bank. I did not mean to implied that I knit so I can sale the item, either you have friends or business, and I rather have my friends.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....


I think (my opinion) that what we are trying to say is we love to knit, we love to knit for loved ones, we don't love to knit 'on demand' for anyone-especially for casual acquaintances. So many people really do not know the time/expense/skill needed to create something.
My solution, and it has worked often, is to teach/assist the person to do an item for thenselves. Sometimes they continue, sometimes they realize what is required to knit proficiently.

:lol: Blessings.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

ompuff said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....
> ...


Oh I agree....thats why I said for my SISTERS etc....they know!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Peoline, you have a lot of wisdom to avoid a situation where there is a huge potential for disaster! Don't cave in-- just offer to teach them to knit if they continue to bug you for sweaters. Maybe you'll end up with some new knitting buddies.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

sewbizgirl, that is exactly my point, I have siad them, join me, let's knit together and have fun. We all have lots to learn, specially when it comes to knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Peoline said:


> This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then
> happy to teach them what I know.
> So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater.
> In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
> ...


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

lost a many an order by telling them how much lol....


but i dont mind loosing them i dont like feeling pressured by HAVING to make things. 

i have people all the time wanting me to make them an afghan like my striped one i put up a pic of....it was so time consuming and about drove me nuts to make it. not to mention the yarn involved.. 

i tell them it would at the very least be about 400 us dollars to even think about making one. they think im crazy for charging that much.. then i tell them to try to find one on the internet any cheaper. they dont have much to say then...

i love making things for people but i like making them for gifts they seem to appreciate them more


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what folk are like in the US but I know where I live that people find out you are a good knitter and then they want you to do an order for next to nothing. They must think I'm barmy....


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I was asked by a friend of my daughter to make 3 vintage Christmas stockings one year. I did - everything worked out fine. Then she came to me to ask if I would make one for her dog. I said yes. So I purchased all the supplies, even dog related buttons for the tree decorations. I had Santa with angora for his beard, I used a special green sparkly stuff for the tree. Basically the same as one of the original 3. But instead of sequins and beads for the tree decorations, I used the dog related buttons. Even had some tucked under the tree for puppy presents. Sent it off and I got the stocking back in the mail. She was unhappy with it because it didn't have my normal 'bling' attached to it. Didn't pay me a cent for doing it either. NEVER AGAIN...and no, I didn't have her pay upfront because I knew she was good for it, never a problem in the past. That did it for me.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad to hear that the same thing happens In the UK, people thinks that one just seats, starts knitting and it will be done in no time, don't have to think about patterns, stitches, yarns, etc,etc,etc. I knit because I enjoy it. If I knit a sweater or cardigan, and by the time is finish that person lost weight , or gain weight, or whatever then it will be stashed some place and that is were it will stay. Only people who knits knows how much works goes into making a garment.


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

I don't think you are selfish. I make things as gifts for friends and family. Making things on demand takes all the fun and satisfaction out of my craft.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Peoline said:


> Glad to hear that the same thing happens In the UK, people thinks that one just seats, starts knitting and it will be done in no time, don't have to think about patterns, stitches, yarns, etc,etc,etc. I knit because I enjoy it. If I knit a sweater or cardigan, and by the time is finish that person lost weight , or gain weight, or whatever then it will be stashed some place and that is were it will stay. Only people who knits knows how much works goes into making a garment.


I will occasionally knit something "on demand", but never items of children's clothing. Too often the parents don't give me accurate measurements and/or the child in question hits a growth spurt!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I am new to knitting, have sewn and crocheted for years. I do my crafts for my own enjoyment and may give as gifts if it turns out to be really cute or special.

I don't think I would have any problem saying no to requests for something knit because I am not a fast knitter at this point and because it wouldn't be as fun if I didn't think of making it.

I am making lots of scarves for next Christmas and having so much fun learning about different stitches and yarns, but not taking any orders!

Lois


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Years ago my grandmother crocheted my mother a beautiful afghan/bedspread of fine white string. It must have taken her months, and we children demolished it in a matter of days. Grandma came to visit, saw the remains of the spread...her tears haunt me to this day.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't read past your initial post but I want to respond before I know what others are saying.

First, I admire you greatly for being who you are and standing your ground. I often think non-knitters just don't understand.

Back in the days when we wore dresses, that's what I made and I went through the same requests and response as you. NO.

One lady, I had great respect for, really wanted one but never asked. So I chose a yarn she'd admired, made her one and presented it as a
gift. She loved it. 

Ah, the joy of knitting!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've gotten the "can you make me..." and then gotten held up for the cost of it, even though I made the item (an afghan) for next to nothing, just yarn and a little for my time. So, I'll make some things to sell at charity events that are small and fairly generic. otherwise, when asked, I quote 3x the cost of the yarn which as we all know can be expensive. So ultimately, they usually settle for Walmart or whatever. Only in one case did I actually teach someone to knit . After she learned, she told me that she appreciated the effort it took. Sorry for the rambling, but this topic gets me nuts. People figure that fairies come by and knit the stuff for you or something...


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

i agree with you there susan. i remember my mum was a trained tayloress.(top hand) she made debs dresses in oxford st before the war. when neighbours found out - they asked her to make a dress for them. she did.beautiful. they gave her ten tipped cigs as a thank you. i learnt from her to say no and only make things as gifts


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

On the other hand. A happy story:

A young maintenance man, who will one day be a Dr., washed all my windows one Saturday. I commented on his wife waiting for him. He said, "No, she works at a specialty bakery for wedding cakes and has to work on Sat. too."

After he left, he returned with a beautifully arrange assortment of cake options. "Here, you might like this."

This weekend, here he came again. "I just came from the bakery. I know you like this so I brought you some."

How many young people would be so kind and thoughtful to an old woman?

Yesterday I went to my stash, got the right needles and am well into an afghan for him. What fun I'll have making it. Oh, happy day.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Laura R said:


> On the other hand. A happy story:
> 
> A young maintenance man, who will one day be a Dr., washed all my windows one Saturday. I commented on his wife waiting for him. He said, "No, she works at a specialty bakery for wedding cakes and has to work on Sat. too."
> 
> ...


How wonderful----it's great to hear good things. Too often we only hear the bad.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I soooo agree about not crafting for friends or family that want to pay me. I love gifting people and it makes whatever project fun but I don't want to be obligated to please someone, it puts me on edge. I knitted some things for my sister and she just sent me some beautiful yarn as a thanks, it was wonderful but not an obligation.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Very true--accepting money for your work turns you into an employee of sorts.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

There are both sides to the story.

My grandkids don't appreciate anything. So I stopped making for them until they can say thank you Granny..

I make for Charitys. Sometimes I get a note, sometimes I don't. But I know these people are usually in a difficult place and I don't expect the note.

When my Mom was in Hospice care, there was a special nurse that came several times a week. She was so nice to my Mom, but was so concerned about me also.

She had 2 small boys, it was winter time, so I crocheted them each a blanket. She was so grateful. I still see the tears in her eyes when I handed them to her.

I have made more baby blankets for shelters than I can count. I just know that someone out there knows people do care.

I make nothing for sale! I take no requests. I am captain of my knitting ship. I select the patterns, yarns etc. This is my passion and past time. I do it because I love doing it. If it became a JOB, I'd retire again.

That's my nickles worth for what it's worth,

Linda


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

That was worth a lot, Linda, thanks for sharing.

Maybe we should start a new "subject" called Happy Knitting Stories. I'll bet there are lots we'd love to hear.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I am retired and on a fixed income. I have to pay about $4500 a year for medicine alone. I love to knit and felt purses. I use good yarn and I buy it on sale. I also use expensive buttons and beaded handles on some. My repeat customers and family understand that I have to charge sufficiently for my work or I wouldn't be able to do it.

I also barter my work with friends and acquaintances for work of equal value with no problems. I also give things away to those who cannot afford them. They don't even have to ask for they are gracious enough not to.When someone asks me to make them a "purse like that" and they're expecting something for nothing,I tell them one of two things. I will be glad to make you one. It will be $....,
in advance and may take up to one year to make. Would you like me to add you to the list? or I'm sorry I won't be able to do that but I'll be glad to give you some knitting lessons,

I do not give explanations or excuses, I don't owe them to anyone. It's a matter of survival and being able to knit what I want when I want is important to my survival. 

I give to family, true friends, and those who deserve it but cannot afford it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

You must be very talented...I don't think people would pay for my work no matter what the cost!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Susan, Don't feel that way. I am sure you work is very nice. And I sure even a simple scarf would become a treasure to someone.

It takes time to master this craft. And if you asked anyone.. I think the answer would be the same NOPE I sure don't know everything. We are all learning and that's what's so great about this group,We help and encourage each other along the way.
So don't ever feel like your craft isn't worth anything. It is priceless.

Linda


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh Susan, Don't feel that way. I am sure you work is very nice. And I sure even a simple scarf would become a treasure to someone.
> 
> It takes time to master this craft. And if you asked anyone.. I think the answer would be the same NOPE I sure don't know everything. We are all learning and that's what's so great about this group,We help and encourage each other along the way.
> So don't ever feel like your craft isn't worth anything. It is priceless.
> ...


Thanks for those lovely words...the women on this site really give me a boost!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Your welcome. Pay it forward when you can.

Smiles, Linda


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

so agree about the happy stories. i love hearing all your experiences. please write more x


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently began knitting, and this weekend I took it with me. It caught my niece's attention, and one of them asked me who this was for(they had no idea what it would be, but I'm thinking they saw it as a cute skirt). I told them this one was for me, but now I'm certain they'll be open to me knitting them something with that yarn, they were pretty into it. I wouldn't be willing to knit 'on demand' either. I'd rather make them something and surprise them with it later. It's always worked well that way. Then I get to knit for who I want when I want, and as much as I can afford.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think you are wrong at all. Most people do not know the time and effort that goes into crafting. I learned to smock when my daughter was a baby. It would take about a week of smocking then another week of sewing to get it done. I did not work, so that was fine with me. But then I had friends say "I will buy the fabric and give you $5.00 to make my daughter a dress like that." I explained to them that the fabric I used was Imperial broadcloth at $5 a yard (30 yrs ago), the lace was imported french and hand sewn on, The buttons were mother of pearl, and I could sell my dresses for $200 to some of the specialty children's shops (and they sold them for $400). 
I knit for fun now, and I made a hat for a coworker. She brought it back and wanted it bigger. The style was such that I could not do that and had to make another hat for her.
People do not realize the work that goes into what you do. Keep your friendship, and tell them you will be glad to teach them to knit.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit for those I want to knit for, I don't take orders, I was asked not long ago if I could knit for someone, told her Adult education had a new course guide coming out soon and there was a learn to knit course in that if they were interested. Of course they weren't. Too bad, they won't get anything from me so if they want hand knitted they had best learn themselves


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I completely understand. I have a friend who is always asking me to make something for other friends of HERS! She doesn't understand the time and effort and yes, the love that is knit into everything I make. She even has her sister asking me to make things for HER friends, none of whom I have ever met. I now tell her I have a list of things to make, and I don't know when I'll find the time.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not you who's being selfish but those friends who want something for nothing. Let them buy their "100% sub-standard acrylic wool, machine knit, Made in China for the masses" sweater in the shops!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your imput, I much appreciate it.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I've been knitting prem baby clothes and blankets for ny local hospital but now due to the dreaded 'Health & Safety' they can no longer use them, so are selling them in the tea bar and using the money to buy extras for the SCBU. Fair enough but I've just seen their price list and they're selling them for about the same or less than the price I pay for the wool. So now I'll be knitting hats and mittens for 'Shoeboxes'.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I basically knit for myself and my grandchildren. They appreciate it as does my daughter who knows how much time it takes. My DIL sent everything back that I made for her daughter and said not to make anything more for that granddaughter. So I don't. I do doll clothes and once in awhile put them in a consignment store or seLl them at a craft sale. There is no demand and they have to pay the price that I put on the article. Most of my knitted doll clothes stay with me. I collect dolls. I also make AG clothes for my granddaughters..


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I am with you all. I am doing a "never again will I get suckered into this" something for a friend. Sister & Family are one thing if I am making a gift, but no more free (or paid) favors, I have no time left for my own projects. There is no real appreciation for the time and effort involved.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

JMAI5421, How sad that your DIL did not appreciate all your effort and the love that went into making those gifts. Let's hope that someday she will see the light.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my goals, as a new knitter, is to knit a sweater for myself. The yarn is expensive. I don't think I'd undertake such a big project for someone else. I might make them a scarf, a baby afghan, a dish cloth or bread cloth, but not a sweater. I'm not even up to socks yet, but I am ready to take that plunge. 
So, to your question, I don't think you're being selfish.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I totally agree with you. I mostly knit for family and if there is a new baby of someone I know. People who do not knit do not realise the time, love and (yes) talent that goes into every project. I too have been asked to knit for people and I just tell them that by the time they paid for the yarn and my time it would be very expensive.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

My problem is that if I want to make something. My husband 1. Says we can buy it cheaper or 2. You should make that and sell it. I can't get him to understand that 1. I make it because I like to knit and 2. It's a hobby. I don't want this as a job. To those of you who do this as a living: My hats off to you!!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Peoline said:


> This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then
> happy to teach them what I know.
> So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater.
> In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
> Peoline


yep, I agree. I do not understand why anyone thinks that handmade things should be lots cheaper than store bought things. That is just irrational thinking. As if we get nothing at all for all the time that we put into something. I always feel insulted as if all the skills I have acquired mean nothing at all. The reason that store bought things are cheaper is that things are done in bulk. They order and get their materials from cheap sources or slave labor (or next to it) The items are made by machines that can put out almost perfect things with no time at all or time off to sleep, eat, work, or live. When factory things came into common use everyone could have what only the rich could afford but now the skills that the rich paid dearly for few value as they should be. If all the factories fail tho I have some very valuable skills and will be able to comfortably support myself as I also spin, weave, knit ,crochet, bobbin lace, tat, do kumihimo and a few more skills that I do not even remember any more. Hurrah for handmade items. Let them be valued fairly!


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd rather knit for a shop than knit for a person. Make sense? I can create what I want, in the colors, texture I want, put it in the shop and usually there is someone passing thru that will buy it...w/o complaining about the price on the ticket. Even the women in my knitting group can't accept what I charge for my things. Hey, yes I do it for pleasure but my time is worth something,too. I don't knit for general gifts anymore either (just special things for special people). Too many blank looks and stiff...or no...'thanks you's'.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I offer to teach the person how to knit. The amount of time it takes to complete a project can only be measured in love not money. I have taught serval people how to knit at work and then they realize just what goes into the item. Even if you charged only $1. per hour for your time, you could get the amount for a sweater and that doesn't include the yarn.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

A lady at a scripture reading group admired the bag I made from a piece of upholstery fabric and some leather scraps. It was fully lined with lots of pockets and a 2 way zipper. My Bible and Book of Mormon fit perfectly inside it. Then she said "How much would you charge to make me one?" I quickly guesstemated how many hours I spent and multiplied by 5, which is way below minimum wage,added the cost of the zipper and came up with $35. She was shocked. Then I got treated to a couple of comparisons by two other ladies who had found shopping style bags for $10 or $15, and they were lined even! I'd forgotten why I felt relieved when I quite going to that group.

Perhaps when someone asks that again you could offer a barter of equal hours. "While I knit you can wash the dishes and...." or "type my mother's journal." If you are being selfish for not wanting to give away hundreds of hours of work time there are few people who are not selfish with you.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't blame you one bit. If they would just think about what they are asking, they wouldn't ask. I only make things for family and charity. The only one who has ever asked me to make something is my daughter-in-law and she does know how to crochet. I don't mind making what she wants because she is always helping me with my computer and she is fascinated with what I make her. The items made for charity, I have gotten a couple of notes from the initial charity they were given to about how pleased the people getting the hats and mittens were. That is all I need from my craft.
Debbie


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Peoline said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that the same thing happens In the UK, people thinks that one just seats, starts knitting and it will be done in no time, don't have to think about patterns, stitches, yarns, etc,etc,etc. I knit because I enjoy it. If I knit a sweater or cardigan, and by the time is finish that person lost weight , or gain weight, or whatever then it will be stashed some place and that is were it will stay. Only people who knits knows how much works goes into making a garment.
> ...


I had a expirence where a neighbor asked for a scarf. I explained what it would cost for the yarn and she said forget it I could buy one at Walmart for cheaper than it would take to make it. I said fine. I only make gifts for grandchildren and family. I want to make all 4 grandchildren ages 18 mo., 2 7 yar old boys and a 10 year old boy. The 18 mo. old is my only granddaughter. I am afraid to start on them even though I have measured their chests. If I make a sweater or 2 for 1 I have to make them for all of them. I am undecided what to do. I also want to make afghans for the adult kids. But don't have the time to do it all. I am limited as to when I can take my knitting into work so it makes it hard. Last hyear I made all grandchildren hats. They loved them. Maybe this hyear it will be new hats and scarfs.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

We have stayed a number of times at Ronald McDonald House because my son has a lot of out of town specialists. They keep a basket for the families to help themselves to and the hats always disappear fast. These are going on little bald heads so think soft yarns (or fabrics if you sew any). I made one and all I had to do before putting it out was wash it. They also give the children blankets. If you call they can tell you what they need. Last I saw there were a couple shelves of small afghans and quilts, but not many hats at our RMH. but that changes all the time. What I really think they need is more chocolate.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

We have stayed a number of times at Ronald McDonald House because my son has a lot of out of town specialists. They keep a basket for the families to help themselves to and the hats always disappear fast. These are going on little bald heads so think soft yarns (or fabrics if you sew any). I made one and all I had to do before putting it out was wash it. They also give the children blankets. If you call they can tell you what they need. Last I saw there were a couple shelves of small afghans and quilts, but not many hats at our RMH. but that changes all the time. What I really think they need is more chocolate.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Is that Mary's peak?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't know what folk are like in the US but I know where I live that people find out you are a good knitter and then they want you to do an order for next to nothing. They must think I'm barmy....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love ya Grandma Susan !! :thumbup:


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

The best part of knitting for me is that I am able to give a lovely gift to someone that is worth much more than it cost me to make. I am never without a gift to give.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Right now I am in the process of finishing a tunic for what used to be a friend at the senior center. She asked me if I could make her one after seeing another I made for someone else. I told her how much and she agreed. She said there was no rush. She insisted on paying me in advance (which I never do). I got a note last week stating I had until May 20th to finish the tunic or return the money. I will do both, finish the tunic and return her money. Lesson learned. No more knitting on demand.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I love the previous post where the friends "must think I'm blarmy!" I only knit for gifts for family and one dearest friend who is also a knitter, another who crochets (and her mom). I sell hand-sewn items a yearly Christmas boutique and see a lot of knitted items that do not sell well. The knitters have to charge for their time and that makes store bought much more affordable. But people don't realize what they are missing! One of a kind, made with love (the love of knitting), really priceless. Every once in awhile it is good for oneself to knit for oneself. Wrap yourself up in your own love. Really enjoyed reading all of these posts. Thanks, Stitch Sisters. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I agree. I have some friends that want me to make them sweaters. But like you said, they don't understand the cost of the yarn, which seems to be getting more expensive. And like you said, they don't want to pay for the labor.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I love to knit for my grand daughters and my daughter but I agree with you all about knitting on demand. I am also an artist and found out years ago that I did not want to paint for others, it takes away the freedom to be artistic when the person wants a certain color to match a color in the curtains or the wall paper. Same with knitting.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi
i also have had neighbors and "friends" ask me to knit sweaters etc. for them and i decline. we are in a retirment community and one of the officers in our assocation has funraiser breakfasts. we have a raffle with alot of items to pick from. i try to always give a sweater for them to try to win. the size is normal large and the label is included so if they give it as a gift the person knows what it is made from. their is alot of tickets in the bowel. i put a notice in the bulletin that i would teach knitting for $20 a session. the money would go for a special charity. only one lady responded. they claim that it should have been for free. who knows?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

nmoll said:


> I don't think you are selfish. I make things as gifts for friends and family. Making things on demand takes all the fun and satisfaction out of my craft.


My problem is that when I see a pattern, I often think of whom it would be good for. Then, I make it either as a holiday gift or just to give them. But, I don't always feel like making it for a while again until the next holiday or the next baby gift (booties). If I am requested to make it, I don't always feel like it and want to make something else at that time. Sometimes, I do make as requested at that time but it is not as pleasurable as the first time or when it is a gift. :?:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Star58 said:


> My problem is that if I want to make something. My husband 1. Says we can buy it cheaper or 2. You should make that and sell it. I can't get him to understand that 1. I make it because I like to knit and 2. It's a hobby. I don't want this as a job. To those of you who do this as a living: My hats off to you!!!


People who don't knit, don't realize how it benefits the psyche. Keep at it and try to convince your husband that you need this activity.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Would these same peoople say to a friend who is a building contractor, "I'll buy the wood if you'll build me a house?" Or to a florist friend, "I'll buy the flowers if you'll make the bride's bouquet, all the arrangements and decorate the church for my daughter's wedding?"

Non-knitters just don't understand and they never will. I went into a bank one day to make copies of a very intricate sweater I was planning to make. The sweater I was wearing was a cardigan made of very fine wool (#1 needles for the body, #0 needles for the rib0, Rowan design with multi-colored flowers all over it (HUNDREDS of yarn ends to weave in after spending almost a year knitting the thing (my eyes have never been the same since). Won bunches of ribbons in the State Fair, though.

The teller who helped with the copy machine asked that dreaded question. I tried to explain. She seemed to understand. I showed her tha pattern I was next going to tackle.

3 days later I was in the bank wearing a different sweater than the one she had seen. She rushed over and said, "Oh, did you get it done already?"

You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Laura what a nice story , wont find many like that today.
I was asked to knit mittins, they would pay me for doing so.Got 8 pairs knit , she picked them up & said thanks until your better payed.Have not seen the lady since , I thought she was my friend.


----------



## bigtrud (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear ya. I quilt too , so people ask for quilts all the time. With fabric at $9/yard & soon to go to $12, I have up to seven yards in the front, then 7 in the back, so that's $126. just for the fabric, then another $20 for batting. And if I send it off for machine quilting, tack on another $150 or more.. I get the, "wow I can go to Wal-Mart & buy one for $30." They are made in China & fall apart when washed the first time, but they don't get that. I tell them the same thing, "I'll teach you how to quilt, I'll even share some fabric to get you going."
But they usually just forget the whole thing. I wouldn't dream of asking someone to do that for me. sheesh Trudy


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I love to knit knit for family but that is it! Did you ever notice that if you make something for someone, whether they pay for it or not, you are expected to do all the repairs that are needed--forever? Even if the damage was caused by the owners carelessness or lack of care?


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I love to knit knit for family but that is it! Did you ever notice that if you make something for someone, whether they pay for it or not, you are expected to do all the repairs that are needed--forever? Even if the damage was caused by the owners carelessness or lack of care?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I agree with you on that. I knit beautiful things for my family and use very expensive yarn. They all realize what time, effort and expense goes into my creations and truly appreciate it. My daughter-in-love has saved everything I've ever made for her or the granddaughters. It's those OTHER people who drive me nuts. I was telling someone about a sweater I was making for my first granddaughter: soft, fine Dale wool with bright colors, intarsia knitting of rows of flowers, leaves, ducks, etc. The baby was 9 months old, how many times ws she going to wear it before she outgrew it? The OTHER woman said, "Oh well, they can always put it in a garage sale!" Isaid, "OHHH!" and felt like I'd had a blow to my stomache.

Later I called my daughter-in-love, relayed the story and she said, "OHHH!" and had the same reaction. I knew then that she did really understand. That makes it all worth it, doesn't it?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I agree with you on that. I knit beautiful things for my family and use very expensive yarn. They all realize what time, effort and expense goes into my creations and truly appreciate it. My daughter-in-love has saved everything I've ever made for her or the granddaughters. It's those OTHER people who drive me nuts. I was telling someone about a sweater I was making for my first granddaughter: soft, fine Dale wool with bright colors, intarsia knitting of rows of flowers, leaves, ducks, etc. The baby was 9 months old, how many times ws she going to wear it before she outgrew it? The OTHER woman said, "Oh well, they can always put it in a garage sale!" Isaid, "OHHH!" and felt like I'd had a blow to my stomache.
> 
> Later I called my daughter-in-love, relayed the story and she said, "OHHH!" and had the same reaction. I knew then that she did really understand. That makes it all worth it, doesn't it?


I NEVER give hand-made things away. Some day, I'm afraid, I'm going to have a house full of "hand-made" things. :lol:


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

Monday I brought in to work a baby layette set for a young lady who works next to me. She had learned two weeks ago that she is going to be a Godmother to her friend's child. So I surprised her by knitting this set for her to give to her Godchild. This young lady is at best 37. When she opened the box and saw the layette she said "I am going to ask my friend to save this for me and give it back to me when I have a baby." I offer this to everyone who believes that knitting today may not be appreciated. I find these young ladies appreciate the gifts the best.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I once traded a cranberry Aran pullover for a painting done by an artist friend. That worked just fine for me. But I think the issue is knitting for someone else when it's your CHOICE to do it. I love doing baby booties for mothers-to-be, but when someone suggested I sell them, I told the person, no one would every buy them at the price I would have to charge.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I learned that lesson when I was in high school over 50 years ago. I had made myself a sweater in about a week. The pattern was posted here about a week ago. Anyway, this girl that I didn't know but was in my class asked me to make her one. She gave me the two skeins of yarn and home I went. Well, EVERY day at school she asked if I was done with her sweater. It must have set something off in my head because I didn't finish it for two months! I just didn't WANT to do it! Now, I just say, I'll teach you how to knit... that usually backs them right down. No one asks anymore.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, when I post the " they want me to make one " as read each and every one I did not realized that so many had similar experiences. So many of the posts remainder me of an incident when we had our upholstery and decorating shop, a lady came with the husband for an upholstery job, after everything was settle on fabric price and time she asked for a senior discount , so I agree and told her it will be 4-6 weeks, no problem, once The job was finished I called and left a message, few days later she call and I deliver the furniture, I asked her if she was away and she said that they have a house in Florida where they spend few weeks at the time. That was the last time We give any discount again. Things like that makes it bad for other people, but we all learn the lesson the hard way. 
Peoline


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

The US is just as bad. People ask how much I would charge for a pair of socks and I quote an outrages price and add and if it has a pattern then it will be more. They don't ask again. They want them for Wal-mart prices. What an insult.



grandma susan said:


> I don't know what folk are like in the US but I know where I live that people find out you are a good knitter and then they want you to do an order for next to nothing. They must think I'm barmy....


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll knit on-demand.
Here is the trade we can make: 
You may take down the cobwebs I hung last week. Vacuum the dog and cat hairs so loving placed by my pets.

My closets look as if an f5 just left them, 
the carpets have muddy puppy and kitty prints from our last rain, 
my husband would like to have the garden tended, the lawn mowed and his laundry washed, dried, ironed, and put where it belongs. 

My sun room is still packed with the 72 totes I brought back after 3 years in Hawaii (I left with 2 suitcases). Those things need organizing and placed in the storage sheds in the north 40.

I haven't driven my car for a week. The pollen is thick and the spiderwebs connect from the door to the side mirrors.

The stained glass project I started in 2003 needs to be finished. It's a 3'x'4 Stearman dusting crops.

Oh, and I have some clothes that have needed mending since 1987.

Come on over as soon as you can. I'm the one standing in the door way, needles and coffee hand, smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I know how you feel. I make a weater every year for my girls.and as a near completion I get nervous---Will it fit. Last year I made a beautiful sage green fisherman knit for my daughter in toronto. it had an open,fold over front. my other smaller daughter tried it on and it went down around her feet. We laughed til we cried. And I didn't realize my other daughter had lost weight. She said it was great. Yah right. She said she likes them big. .


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

We don't seem to value as much as we should that which is free. I wouldn't sell my stuff for any amount of money, but if I like you, I'd be happy to make you something I think you would like. My granddaughter is in college and I have been making her friends scarfs for Christmas. They love them and tell me so. If they hadn't, they wouldn't have gotten the 2nd scarf. I also don't sell my things because when you do, people think they own you and are very free to complain -no thanks. My work is 85% for charity - and most known only to me and my Higher Power.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

js33 said:


> We don't seem to value as much as we should that which is free. I wouldn't sell my stuff for any amount of money, but if I like you, I'd be happy to make you something I think you would like. My granddaughter is in college and I have been making her friends scarfs for Christmas. They love them and tell me so. If they hadn't, they wouldn't have gotten the 2nd scarf. I also don't sell my things because when you do, people think they own you and are very free to complain -no thanks. My work is 85% for charity - and most known only to me and my Higher Power.


Amen.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Peoline said:


> This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then
> happy to teach them what I know.
> So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater.
> In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
> Peoline


Make scarves. It's quick, easy, yarn can be purchased on sale or have them purchase it and there are so many patterns, especially the moebius scarves. I have been doing this for my friends for years and they love the scarves. You are right about sweaters. They take forever...40 years to finish and it's still not done.

Happy knitting.

:-D


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Agree with those who suggest teaching others to knit....to buy the wool.... only then do folk appreciate what goes into knitting an example recently I knitted a shawl/pashmina timed how long to complete on row (approx 15 mins) multiplied number of rows took 16 hours so for knitting only at minimum pay rates £119 Looking at it it's worth twice that!!!!! guess who is keeping it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aliceones said:


> I know how you feel. I make a weater every year for my girls.and as a near completion I get nervous---Will it fit. Last year I made a beautiful sage green fisherman knit for my daughter in toronto. it had an open,fold over front. my other smaller daughter tried it on and it went down around her feet. We laughed til we cried. And I didn't realize my other daughter had lost weight. She said it was great. Yah right. She said she likes them big. .


It's every knitter's nightmare that the goods won't fit!

I had a problem with my sister-in-law when first last child was born. Somehow this petite woman produced a strapping child--we're talking BIG-- and SIL was very sensitive about it. Ridiculous, but everyone was kind enough not to bring up the subject with her.
The problem came up when DH asked me to knit the baby a sweater. I stupidly agreed, then realized that I couldn't ask SIL for the measurements, couldn't find out how fast the baby was growing, and couldn't even make estimates as they live overseas. What a mess!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I found my hard work sweater in my daughter-in-laws goodwill bag. Never again.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think if someone really wanted me to knit something for them, I'd say, "sure, as long as you come sit with me and visit for the entire time I'm knitting on your item." After they see how much time it takes I would hope they'd really appreaciate the work. 

So for I've not had any gift returned.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I had it made when I lived in Portland,Maine. I worked for the Wool Room. They had sheep and dyed their own wool and I would go in and pick out the color I wanted to use ,the pattern I wanted and would make a sweater for them to use for display. i loved that. Their blueberry was beautiful. I would make one for a client once in a while. That was fine. I did as I was told. Ideal situation. Right now I am filling a bureau I painted with Winnie the Pooh, with Christmas stockings, sweaters of all sizes, and anything I feel lke aking for future great grandchildren.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I had it made when I lived in Portland,Maine. I worked for the Wool Room. They had sheep and dyed their own wool and I would go in and pick out the color I wanted to use ,the pattern I wanted and would make a sweater for them to use for display. i loved that. Their blueberry was beautiful. I would make one for a client once in a while. That was fine. I did as I was told. Ideal situation. Right now I am filling a bureau I painted with Winnie the Pooh, with Christmas stockings, sweaters of all sizes, and anything I feel lke aking for future great grandchildren. They can't complain. If they do I won't know it.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Peoline, I so understand. I learned to knit in 2000. After making simple items to learn; I decided to take on a sweater project around Christmas. I also decided NOT to knit for my Mother or best friend, but my Mother n law. HUGE mistake. After i worked countless hours I gave her the gift. She claimed that it was too big. I made lots of adjustments gave it back. My sister n law told her it was still to big after my Mother n law told me it was just fine. Well I was given the sweater back. My heart was broken, up set, you name it. All of my girlfriends and my Mother liked the sweater and felt my pain. Well I gave the sweater to a friend never to see it worn til this date. Long story, now my N laws hint for scarfs, etc. and always wanting to know what I'm making. I tell them but they will never receive a knitted gift from me again. Ever!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I had a problem with my sister-in-law when first last child was born. Somehow this petite woman produced a strapping child--we're talking BIG-- and SIL was very sensitive about it. Ridiculous, but everyone was kind enough not to bring up the subject with her.
> The problem came up when DH asked me to knit the baby a sweater. I stupidly agreed, then realized that I couldn't ask SIL for the measurements, couldn't find out how fast the baby was growing, and couldn't even make estimates as they live overseas. What a mess!


Oh, that reminded me of back when I taught school in the 70s. One of my sweet little students got pregnant, (I'm guessing she didn't tell her mother *exactly* when she got pregnant). When she delivered her 12 lb baby, her mother insisted the baby be put in an incubator because it was "premature" and wouldn't take no for an answer. I heard some other teachers talking about the need for a "shoehorn" to get the baby in the incubator because it was so big. I can imagine how out of place it looked in the NICU with all those other true preemies. Wasn't funny back then, just sad, but it's funny to think about now.


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

Peoline said:


> This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then
> happy to teach them what I know.
> So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater.
> In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
> Peoline


I do not blame you one bit for saying NO! You are exactly right: some people do not have a clue! I made a sweater for my boyfriend for Christmas, which is not the same thing because he's my boyfriend. BUT next time I will MAKE him choose something he likes, make sure the yarn is the same type (dk, worsted, etc), and start months before the intended date to finish. With that said, when women ask me to make something, I either tell them how much it would cost (at which point they change their mind), or suggest they learn how. And ya know what? Nobody EVER wants to learn...which begs the question: Don't you want a challenge? Wouldn't it be nice to have a great hobby for a change? Something to challenge yourself? But no, they never want to learn. So, it's their loss!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had the following posted in our church bulletin:

Do you knit or crochet? Do you want to learn? Does your child want to learn to knit or crochet? *Yarn for YHWH* continues to look for new members, 10 and older, who would like the fellowship of other needleworkers and the pleasure of making things for charity (Kids Crossing and TESSA) and our members. If you're interested, please join us from 6:30-8:00 PM the 1st and 3rd Thursday of each month in the Eastside conference room. No need to buy yarn, we have a lot, We also have needles and hooks for your use if you don't have any of your own. OR if you don't have the knack of crafting, but would love to contribute to the cause, feel free to buy soft yarns for us when you see it on sale at WalMart or any of the local craft stores.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree you have to separate if you do it for sale or for fun, and if for fun, you don't want to be obligated to a time frame, etc. 

Here's an idea that may help, though. My mom always kept a little stash of scarves, house shoes and caps. When someone says "sweater", sweeten your no with a choice item from your stash.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> I agree you have to separate if you do it for sale or for fun, and if for fun, you don't want to be obligated to a time frame, etc.
> 
> Here's an idea that may help, though. My mom always kept a little stash of scarves, house shoes and caps. When someone says "sweater", sweeten your no with a choice item from your stash.


I like this idea very much.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I also made a mistake once and made my mother in law a cardigan--no buttons but a cable stitching up the front edges. She wanted buttons which was impossible with the sweater design, so I added a hidden zipper instead. She wore it once and that was it. Never making anything for her again!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

In response to the lady who was told not to make anything for a particular grand-daughter - possibly the grand-daughter just doesn't like knits. At least your DIL told you, so you won't waste your time on something that won't be worn. I rarely knit anything for a teen. If it's not "cool" they won't care for it.
I do enjoy knitting for friends and family, but almost always as a gift. Hint - afghans aren't hard to fit!


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

jltrask said:


> In response to the lady who was told not to make anything for a particular grand-daughter - possibly the grand-daughter just doesn't like knits. At least your DIL told you, so you won't waste your time on something that won't be worn. I rarely knit anything for a teen. If it's not "cool" they won't care for it.
> I do enjoy knitting for friends and family, but almost always as a gift. Hint - afghans aren't hard to fit!


What is DIL if I may ask?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I was knitting a new cap pattern for charity, which turned out much larger than I expected for a "toddler". My 20 year old son saw it and copped it for himself. Surprised me. Then asked me if I could knit one for one of his buddies. The boys do like their knit caps.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....


Well, that's the difference in knitting for love instead of for money. If it becomes a job it becomes a chore, not a labor of love. I knit for my family and they appreciate it, knowing the love that went into what I make for them.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

obsessiveknitter said:


> What is DIL if I may ask?


DIL is Daughter-in-Law
DH is Dear Husband
etc.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree that people have NO IDEA how much time knitting takes. Fortunately I just do "flat" stuff so I don't get asked much. My grandniece asked me to make a blanket to match her room (she was 7 years old) so I had her pick out the yarn. I had a friend ask me to make a hat on my NiftyKnitter. She bought the yarn. The hat only takes about 2 hours. I was happy to do it for her. Then she insisted on buying me dinner!

It's the same thing with musicians. Everyone wants you to play for free. I actually had a woman call my store (music store) and wanted to know if I had someone who would come and play guitar for a party for 2 or 3 hours. She said she would feed them! I told her my band could play but it was $250 for the first hour and $175 each additional hour (and that was about 15 years ago). I think people feel that "hobbies" (knitting and music) should just be done for the love of it and that you should be honored that you are asked. One of my guitar teachers once commented that when he has a party and someone at the party is a plumber that he wouldn't ask the plumber to fix his toilet for free!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You are toooo funny. I think you & I would get along great!


 ompuff said:


> When folks ask what I would charge to make something for them my reply is 'I knit for love, not money, and I don't love you that much'-----always said with a grin. :lol:
> 
> Most of my knitting is for charity and some things (very few) get given as gifts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I LOVE this! What a great sense of humor. Have you ever really suggested this "trade" of yours? Wonderful, wonderful. May I quote you?


----------



## neraalk (Feb 4, 2011)

ompuff said:


> traffy163 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....
> ...


Well put! I can't think of a thing I have knitted for myself in years. I love knitting for charity and for others but those are projects I want to do rather than knitting on demand. Usually, it involves a new technique or pattern. If it doesn't turn out well, no one is sitting around waiting for me to finish it.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Peoline. I agree with you wholehearted..been there, done that. The only things I make for others are charities and once donated, I feel good..and go on to the next one. For, friends, it just never works out and also, they don't seem to think about reciprocating. Twice, I tried something, with two different friends. I said, fine, I'll knit while you paint my bedroom, the other was mow and edge my lawn, while I knit. You know the answers. And if you dare suggest they 'learn' to knit/crochet, answer is "I don't have time" What a hoot!! It amazes that people think we wave a magic wand and it's made! Enough from me. Hildy


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

headlemk said:


> obsessiveknitter said:
> 
> 
> > What is DIL if I may ask?
> ...


Oh...thanks. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

bonster said:


> I agree that people have NO IDEA how much time knitting takes. Fortunately I just do "flat" stuff so I don't get asked much. My grandniece asked me to make a blanket to match her room (she was 7 years old) so I had her pick out the yarn. I had a friend ask me to make a hat on my NiftyKnitter. She bought the yarn. The hat only takes about 2 hours. I was happy to do it for her. Then she insisted on buying me dinner!
> 
> It's the same thing with musicians. Everyone wants you to play for free. I actually had a woman call my store (music store) and wanted to know if I had someone who would come and play guitar for a party for 2 or 3 hours. She said she would feed them! I told her my band could play but it was $250 for the first hour and $175 each additional hour (and that was about 15 years ago). I think people feel that "hobbies" (knitting and music) should just be done for the love of it and that you should be honored that you are asked. One of my guitar teachers once commented that when he has a party and someone at the party is a plumber that he wouldn't ask the plumber to fix his toilet for free!


Sooo true, and your example regarding the guitar teacher asking the plumber to fix the toilet for free is a great example!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I totally agree with everybody, and yes what works for some does not work for everybody, "Each house is a different world" and we each do what we think is appropriate for the occasion. But I been burned to many times during the years in business, and when I decided to teach myself to knit that's when the requests " oh so now you can make me a sweater", so I learn to say, NO, NO, NO. If people has time to ask, they have time to learn to knit. 
Peoline


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I certainly agree that knitting for someoneelse has the potential to be a huge problem. I did it for what I would call a "fringe friend". Was the kind of yarn she wanted and exactly the color...but not a yearn i was familiar with. Darned if it didn'gt fit just perfectly until she washed it and then it stretched several sizes. She did pay me the agreed price....but it left a uncomfortable taste in my mouth. 
Now I just knit socks. and just for freinds and myself. Joan 8060


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Feel free to quote me. Never tried it, though.
I'll work while the recipient works 


Ann DeGray said:


> I LOVE this! What a great sense of humor. Have you ever really suggested this "trade" of yours? Wonderful, wonderful. May I quote you?


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I must be lucky... I've had friend's request things, but they're always small things except for the sweater/shrug my oldest niece asked me to make. But that was something I made because I love her, and it was very appreciated... Made it about two years ago and she STILL wears it. In fact, it was supposed to be for a semi-formal dance but she couldn't wait the month to wear it... She was wearing it to school the day after she got it! Lol I also make things as gifts only, as well as making for sale at craft fairs and online via etsy (so far no sales there, but i don't advertise or have much posted).
I also made one item way back for a co-worker for her new grandson. She bought the yarn, we decided on a pattern (small hooded sweater - first sweater I ever made) and she bought me lunch several times as payment. It didn't take as long as I expected, and she was thrilled with it. Would I do it again? Yes, but not for the same deal... Then again, I don't work with her now or I'd probably do it again...she was very nice.
Skip to present: current wip is a pair of black and red striped handwarmers for a friend who saw grey ones I had made and loved them. Just had him try one on (one to go!) last night as I adjusted pattern to fit his larger hands. He didn't want to give it back! Lol I'm also (just because I want to) making out of same colors a pair of socks/booties for this guy's newborn son.  
As for dealing with orders: i simply explain how long it will take (adjusted depending on what i have to finish first) and the cost (fair but also priced so i actually make $) and if someone really wants it I've found they're usually willing to pay for the quality.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to sew for people. One lady brought beautiful pink, white & navy plaid material (plus a piece of navy taffeta for a scarf) to make a double breasted dress. When made, she came and declared "you made it wrong side out" "I wanted the navy stripe to show up better to match the scarf." Well, because it was double breasted there were button holes on the front. I took it all apart and turned it inside out and resewed it, sewing up the button holes on the now underside. She came and got it and huffed out. At our local fabric store I saw the material and asked the clerk which side was the proper side. Guess what, I was right! and the clerk said "you know, you're the 2nd person to ask me that!" Consequently, from that day forward I did not sew for anyone except family!!! p.s. she only paid me for it once.


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

You are one smart lady!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

You did the right thing. I used to sew for out. One time I was making a brides made dress and they bought a pattern 3 sizes to small. Well I had to remake it and I charged double. It was not my mistake. So i do know where you are coming from. And knitting takes that much longer. I have yet to tackle womens sweaters. I climate does not call for many sweaters. But baby things I really enjoy. Don't lose sleep over this one day they will understand.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Good for you.. I know how you feel, up to a few years ago I decorated cakes. People would call me at nine am and want me to bake them a cake for that evening. They must of thought I had a magic oven,and endless cake supplies. I learned to say NO the hard way when I had 10 cake orders in one weekend and stayed up all night to fill them. People who do not knit or crochet have no ideal the expense or the time it takes to make it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Bain said:


> Monday I brought in to work a baby layette set for a young lady who works next to me. She had learned two weeks ago that she is going to be a Godmother to her friend's child. So I surprised her by knitting this set for her to give to her Godchild. This young lady is at best 37. When she opened the box and saw the layette she said "I am going to ask my friend to save this for me and give it back to me when I have a baby." I offer this to everyone who believes that knitting today may not be appreciated. I find these young ladies appreciate the gifts the best.


My daughter's friends say that the best part of their baby shower is seeing what I make for their new baby! I am the only one they know that knits! They are all very appreciative. I am currently making a cocoon for baby Sofia, due to arrive in about 6 weeks. I know her Mom will love it!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I just started knitting. No one has asked for anything yet. But I do Crochet and quilt. When people find out you quilt they think you could just whip one up in a day. It don't work that way... I think there should be a class for *uncrafters*. To teach them what not to ask for and show them what gos in to the things we make.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I bet we all get the "why don't you sell some of the things you make" Last time it was when, much to the shock of everyone, I started a second project for myself". I explained I would probably top 100 hours and who would pay a thousand dollars for an afghan. I will probably give it to my daughter who says she wants homemade things but didn't want any of the jewelry I make. She may not want this either. I may have to write a note. Something like: " I thought of you all of the hundreds of hours I was working on it".


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

You're absolutely right! The only one to fully appreciate what went into making a sweater (or anything more than a simple scarf), is the one who made it. Even your children don't always realize the time and effort that went into a home knit/made piece of clothing. But family is family!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I bet we all get the "why don't you sell some of the things you make" Last time it was when, much to the shock of everyone, I started a second project for myself". I explained I would probably top 100 hours and who would pay a thousand dollars for an afghan. I will probably give it to my daughter who says she wants homemade things but didn't want any of the jewelry I make. She may not want this either. I may have to write a note. Something like: " I thought of you all of the hundreds of hours I was working on it".


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

My mom had a cat like that who she called Vicky because he reminded her of one that her family found in Scotland on Victory day.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

melstedar,
Here here!! I 2nd that :thumbup:


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I love your yellow and pink hat. You can send it to me because I will appreciate it. Just Kidding, except the "I love the hat" part.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

I had the opposit reaction at my daughter in laws wedding shower, I crochet a beautiful shawl for her to wear on her honeymoon. Someone sitting next to me said oh how cheap cant even get her a store bought gift. Well she just about got ran out by two ladies sitting behind her. I didnt have to say a thing!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Last time I'm commenting before I head out to my first time going to the local goldsmith society potluck. I have told about a couple bad experiences but want to add a positive one. I took a fiber arts class where we all had to design and dye the fabric for a hipari (a short kimono like shirt). Because few knew how to sew I thought I could earn some money sewing. After I made one or two I realized I had seriously under charged.One couple came over who were both in the class and when I told them the total they were a bit unhappy because we had agreed to the first price. I explained why I'd gone up in price and told them I would, of course, charge what we'd agreed on. They insisted on paying the new higher price.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

IF IGNORANCE IS BLISS WHY AREN'T THERE MORE HAPPY PEOPLE IN THE WORLD?


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya know, there are alot of people who want something pretty, original and just plain beautiful, but they want it for nothing. I say, these are not friends, I can do without them. If I choose to give, it isn't someone who asked for it for nothing. I am a meanie as I don't intend to furnish these ungrateful people my hard work and hard to come by knitting. I am not anywheres near as good as anyone here but have been asked also. Yarn is hard to come by and I can't afford good yarn so I don't give it away. I sometimes frog just to have yarn to knit something else with, so.......no way Jose.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

We live in a ready-made society and most people don't think of how much time and effort things take to make. 

I took a basket-making class years back and the teacher pointed out "There is no such thing as a basket making machine. Those $15 baskets in the store were made by slave labor from some third world country."

My friend quilts and has given beautiful quilts to relatives along with careful instructins on how to care for them, only to have them complain that they fell apart after washing (in a top-loading washer, no less) Now she only sells them on e-bay.

I like the idea of telling them you will teach them how to knit. That's a good way to handle it.
I DO think there are people out there who appreciate the work. Usually either people who make things themselves--bakers, woodworkers, etc. or those who grew up with a mom who knit or a dad who did carpentry.

I do a lot for charity and also baby gifts. No one has ever seemed ungrateful for these items.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Handmade quilts easily sell for hundreds of dollars--I wonder why folks aren't willing to pony up the same amounts for knitted goods? The only exception I can recall is Dr. Huxtable's hand-knit sweaters on the Cosby Show. I read somewhere that each was worth several hundred dollars.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> I've been knitting prem baby clothes and blankets for ny local hospital but now due to the dreaded 'Health & Safety' they can no longer use them, so are selling them in the tea bar and using the money to buy extras for the SCBU. Fair enough but I've just seen their price list and they're selling them for about the same or less than the price I pay for the wool. So now I'll be knitting hats and mittens for 'Shoeboxes'.


Whataknitwit, what is the SCBU? And what are the "shoeboxes"? A charity? And why does Health & Safety not want your items? I've never had any charity items turned down.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

"Ditto" !!!!! My feelings exactly.

Sandy


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. Life it too short to act that way. Tomorrow is not promised to anyone.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Peoline, I have your back. I support your reasons why you don't knit sweaters for your friends. 

I agree with you also about the possible material cost for an adult sweater. I like quality yarns, for that reason I have never knitted a sweater for an adult. I'm not wealthy, therefore, I would never spend the hundreds of dollars it would cost to make an adult's sweater, or something large like a large afghan(which LifetimeCrochet reminded us would cost ~$400 for yarn alone).

I LOVE to knit for family, friends and my grow daughter's friends... even for my neighbor's children. But, I choose for whom I knit. I have never charged anyone either.

Luckily, no one has ever asked me to knit something for them. Opps... one of my daughter did. She said she would pay for the yarn... But, guess what? She never did. I didn't remind her... but, she forgot, evidently... and never paid HER OWN MOTHER!!! LOL. It's wasn't the amount ... just $10, and I also knew the baby's mom... nevertheless, my daughter never reimbursed me the cost of the yarn!!! SEE??? See what happens, when you don't get paid up front?? LOL

If anyone ever did ask again), I will charge for the cost of the yarn, if they don't pressure me with time constraints. If they have need the item by a particular time... I would charge for my time as well. 

I've made baby afghans that cost me $120+shipping for the yarns alone. The materials for some socks have cost me $38+ shipping. I don't mind these costs because they're my decision to purchase for my knit projects. Because it's my decision, then the process of knitting is fun for me. If I'm not having fun... then I don't want to do it. Knitting is not something I HAVE to do... it's something that I WANT to do. No one but a knitter, knows the time and energy and love it takes to make what we knit. (Man, did I get on a soapbox, or what)?

I feel for you, Peoline. Please pardon me for being so straight-forward, but, "with friends like that..." well, you know the rest.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone (grandchildren excepted) who would have the nerve to ask me to KNIT A WHOLE SWEATER for them. I say if you lose that "friend" it might not be a big loss.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam07671--I have made several knit/crochet garments for my 2 grandchildren. Whenever they come to visit I always take their measurements. Measuring their chests is not enough though, you have to measure their armholes to their waists; arm length from top of their arms to their wrists; underarms to their waists; top of their shoulders at their backs to their waists. We all know that kids grow an inch a minute. I always make the garment 1 size larger than their present size: i.e., size 2--size 4 (depending on the garment); 18 mos.--size 2 (depending on the size of the child). I use the bigger size because by the time you have finished the garment the child has grown. Keep in mind, they may be too big at the time your grandkids get the garments but they will grow into them and will have them for some time. Childrens' afghans and blankets work out well and they are something they will have for a long time if they are well taken care of. When my grandkids' blankets/garments get dirty, my daughter gives them to me to wash because I know how to wash them and she doesn't. My SIL mistakenly washed one of my grandson's sweaters in washing machine. It was almost felted but it still fit him. This is why I wash them now. Don't worry too much about making them something, just keep in mind how fast they grow and you'll be all right. I hope that what you do for them is appreciated. My daugher is keeping everything I make for my grandchildren so they will have them for their children.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my I certainly agree ...if I make something for somebody it is by my choice I make my own decisions regarding what I make ...I really only ever knit for one of my daughters. I do make a lot of complicated afghans & give them away. 
I am continually told I should make these & sell them...no way then no one is telling me what to do.
Now I say all this but I am the "stupid" person that was persuaded to make an Irish Dancing Dress ( Sewing) no pattern & little instruction... this is a nightmare hours & hours of work. Think it will finish up 100 hours by the time it is all finished. People have no idea what they ask for.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this. LOL


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Hi - i agree. years ago a friend asked me to knit her a coat. turned out she wanted black, a very intricate pattern with a very full swing back. it nearly killed me. i now knit baby cloths, especially premmie caps for the baby unit at my local hospital. they are always very pleased to receive my contributions as i don't think they last long with all the washing and i think they probably send them home with the babies.
sylvia


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

One Christmas, I decided to crochet shawls as XMAS gifts for all the 6 yr old girls (5 or 6 nieces and cousins) in my family. I did not get a thank you from anyone (not even their parents). That stopped me for making anything outside my immediate family. I crocheted my version of a prayer shawl for an aunt who is in a wheelchair for one XMAS in her favorite color with Bernat suade yarn (very fancy yarn)--never got a thank you. See her daughter in Church; she never mentioned it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a good one: when I was married, I crocheted vests for the women in my ex-'s family--never got a thank you, never said if they liked them or not. So I know how you feel.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Sam07671--I have made several knit/crochet garments for my 2 grandchildren. Whenever they come to visit I always take their measurements. Measuring their chests is not enough though, you have to measure their armholes to their waists; arm length from top of their arms to their wrists; underarms to their waists; top of their shoulders at their backs to their waists. We all know that kids grow an inch a minute. I always make the garment 1 size larger than their present size: i.e., size 2--size 4 (depending on the garment); 18 mos.--size 2 (depending on the size of the child). I use the bigger size because by the time you have finished the garment the child has grown. Keep in mind, they may be too big at the time your grandkids get the garments but they will grow into them and will have them for some time. Childrens' afghans and blankets work out well and they are something they will have for a long time if they are well taken care of. When my grandkids' blankets/garments get dirty, my daughter gives them to me to wash because I know how to wash them and she doesn't. My SIL mistakenly washed one of my grandson's sweaters in washing machine. It was almost felted but it still fit him. This is why I wash them now. Don't worry too much about making them something, just keep in mind how fast they grow and you'll be all right. I hope that what you do for them is appreciated. My daugher is keeping everything I make for my grandchildren so they will have them for their children.


Oh, thank you for the instruction here on measurements. I'm copying it down so I remember to do it that way.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

No, you're not being selfish and you can be selective about who you make garments for. People don't realize what "store bought" is: something made by machine with very bad seams. When I used to buy a sweater, I would always look at the wrong side to see how it was put together. Most of the time the seams come apart. We live in a society where everyone wants something "right now" and can't wait for anything. I had a friend (who knows how to crochet) ask me to crochet her grandson something for free. I told her to find a pattern and I would help her make it--no more requests. Does everyone know that most of the goods at Walmart were made in China? I only knit/crochet items for my 2 daughters and 2 grandkids and myself--nothing for relatives anymore, they don't appreciate it. People do ask me to make them something, I just tell them they have to pay me for it.


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

Speaking of CHARITY! Sometimes the saying: "Charity begins at home!" should apply to us knitters/ crochet, etc.  Make yourself something for a change! And enjoy it too...


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Amen! I have successfully made a scarf or two "on demand" for friends who understand the value of my time and talent. I made a very time-consuming ruffly purse for myself one year. My hairdresser asked how much to make her a black one. I casually changed the subject. I knew she would not want to pay $50 plus the cost of an eye exam for a small purse! I prefer to make items for people because I saw a pattern for something they would love and appreciate, and then surprise them with it.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a disposable society now, everything made to throw away. People just don't even know about heirloom anymore. Shoot, half don't even know the meaning of the word. A sweater I made my 11 yr. old granddaughter is in a giant pile of toys of my 3 yr. old granddaughters. Jaelyn was done with it even though never even tried it on. "Oh well, Grandma will make another one". LIKE HECK!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll say it again:
Will knit in exchange for housework. 
I'll knit as long as the demander will do chores. 

Check page 6 of this thread to see what I'm willing to sacrifice in order to knit an "I want you to knit me an..." item.

I'm ready when the demander is


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Go girls, you all are so direct, so clear, and so correct. This forum is terrific.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I'll say it again:
> Will knit in exchange for housework.
> I'll knit as long as the demander will do chores.
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever taken up your offer?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not yet  
D'you know someone in NCentTx willing to 
hang out at my house for day, after day, after day, ad naseum :?:


susanmos2000 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say it again:
> ...


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

I think offering to teach them is the best way. I feel pressured when something is "on order". I just make what I feel like making and then sometimes give something away if someone admires it or as a gift or sometimes donate items for fundraisers. I work for a living- creating things is what I do for enjoyment.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It's so strange...a finished sweater is worth hundreds of dollars in terms of materials and labor, but I believe there's far more satisfaction in giving it away than in selling it!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I do think that this topic has hit a hot button! I read the posts from beginning to end and had a hard time keeping the tears from running down my cheeks. Sadness for all of us with bad experiences, laughter for those funny times, and for the times I have found myself in the same place. I used to work making wedding dresses, some with hand beading and tricky patterns (or no patterns at all!). One was a really hard one as the bride waited until the day of the wedding to come pick up her dress, it had about 70 hours of hand beading. She was in too big a hurry to try it on (we had several fittings before this date) and said that her Mom would come pay the bill the next week. The Mom arrived the next week and off handedly said that she didn't think that the work was worth what I was charging (around $5 an hour) and proceeded to reduce the amount by 2/3rds. (Now I am down to about $1.60/hour.) Never again did I allow any person to leave with a dress, etc., without payment. Often now I ask for at least 50% up front! Life has a way of teaching us lessons that we never forget.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there, I agree with you all the way.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I consider needlework to be as much an art form as any other. People will go to an upscale boutique/gallery and not question the prices for "wearable art". It also hits the fashion runways. Nuno and shibori felt, embroidered and beaded items, painted silks, felted purses, knitted and crocheted items. Japan considers competent artisans and crafters as national treasures, 

I still have the unfinished, fine crochet lace tablecloth my grandma was making when she died, the hand made Austrian lace baby cap my umpteenth greatgrandma wore on her voyage here in 1735. And hand made Irish lace over 100 years old. 
The selling of that craft saved many a person from starving during the great famine in Ireland, It's an understatement to say I'm passionate about fiber arts.

Hold your heads up and be proud of the art you are carrying forward and don't let anyone discourage you, teach them instead.

I almost didn't send this but decided I wanted to say it and hopefully it will be my first and last speech and I apologize for my verbosity.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It does seem that over the ages women who have produced clothing have garnered very little respect from the general public. Both the Victorian seamstress and the 21st century knitter were/are treated like human sewing machines, with the customer firmly in command at the treadle.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I do not disagree with any of you, I think it points out the difference between you and I, people have asked you to knit them something, I show my projects to someone and they say that is "nice" so you all should feel great that someone asked you to make them something because they see the quality job you do, that doesn't mean to give in and do it just that they paid you a compliment.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Years ago I made a counted cross stich picture of a soaring eagle for a friend of mine. She is a missionary and her favorite scripture verse is Isa 40:31, "But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up on wings as eagles..." so I added that to the piece. It was about 3 ft high by a foot and a half across.

Someone saw it and asked if I would make her one, too! I said ,"No." I also said she couldn't afford it. When she asked how much I told her $500 just for materials and framing + my labor. My boss, the head of the missions org. overheard and told me she thought I should go back and tell that woman I would do it for much, much less. Thankfully, the missionary also heard and told my boss she didn't know what she was talking about.

Some people just don't get it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I love to knit knit for family but that is it! Did you ever notice that if you make something for someone, whether they pay for it or not, you are expected to do all the repairs that are needed--forever? Even if the damage was caused by the owners carelessness or lack of care?


Guess the recipient/cutomer figures the goods come with a lifetime warranty!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Sam07671--I have made several knit/crochet garments for my 2 grandchildren. Whenever they come to visit I always take their measurements. Measuring their chests is not enough though, you have to measure their armholes to their waists; arm length from top of their arms to their wrists; underarms to their waists; top of their shoulders at their backs to their waists. We all know that kids grow an inch a minute. I always make the garment 1 size larger than their present size: i.e., size 2--size 4 (depending on the garment); 18 mos.--size 2 (depending on the size of the child). I use the bigger size because by the time you have finished the garment the child has grown. Keep in mind, they may be too big at the time your grandkids get the garments but they will grow into them and will have them for some time. Childrens' afghans and blankets work out well and they are something they will have for a long time if they are well taken care of. When my grandkids' blankets/garments get dirty, my daughter gives them to me to wash because I know how to wash them and she doesn't. My SIL mistakenly washed one of my grandson's sweaters in washing machine. It was almost felted but it still fit him. This is why I wash them now. Don't worry too much about making them something, just keep in mind how fast they grow and you'll be all right. I hope that what you do for them is appreciated. My daugher is keeping everything I make for my grandchildren so they will have them for their children.


Carylta..thank you soooooo much for your encouragement. I think maybe I might make them each a small cuddle blanket to cuddle with on those cold wintery days and nights. It would be less stress on me and something that would be the right size by the time they are still growing. My daughter is always apprecitive of the things I make the kids. The hats were a huige hit last year and I think that maybe this year scarfs and maybe hats for next year. I have just been a bit leary of making them sweaters because of how quickly they grow. These guys are growing like weeds. LOL!!!!
Maybe a nice special sweater for the x-husband. We are doing some patching up and he is now moving back to Michigan the first of June for good. Hummm sounds like maybe a plan. LOL!!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonderful comments...


----------



## LaGato (Apr 22, 2011)

Why people think crafted items (considering all crarfs: IE: cabinet making, oil/and or water color painting, etc.) should be inexpensive chain stores prices is beyond me. Many years ago my Mother wanted to donate an embroidered table cloth for an orphanage charity and it was not accepted. It was felt no one would pay the price it was worth. That is so true. Our talents are not appreciated so that is why I knit only for church money raisers and family.


----------



## fiberfriend (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't even get me started on this subject. Some of the people who ask me are people I barely know or people who don't understand that it's hard to charge enough to make it worthwhile. Aaargh!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

A handcrafted anything equals love, and money as payoff runs a sorry second. Look at this way: most of us would donate a kidney to a loved one in a flash, but few would accept a million dollars from a stranger for said organ.


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

AGREE
BINKY


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

I did cakes for years a lady called me and asked or a price,so I gave her a price and she said but you are not a bakery how can you charge almost as much as a bakery. My responce to that was call the bakery. Long story short she called back and wanted to order a cake but I said I wasnt taking any more orders for that weekend. I just smiled when I hung up finally I said no to someone looking for something for nothing.


----------



## Marijay (Apr 26, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> One Christmas, I decided to crochet shawls as XMAS gifts for all the 6 yr old girls (5 or 6 nieces and cousins) in my family. I did not get a thank you from anyone (not even their parents). That stopped me for making anything outside my immediate family. I crocheted my version of a prayer shawl for an aunt who is in a wheelchair for one XMAS in her favorite color with Bernat suade yarn (very fancy yarn)--never got a thank you. See her daughter in Church; she never mentioned it.


So sad to hear this, Carlyta. I was concerned that members of my family didn't thank me for things I made or bought for them, and then I heard from friends who had the same experience with their families. I thought it was just the way things are going here in New Zealand but it sounds like it's that way in other places too. It does deter us from giving to them, especially when something has been made with love, and so much time and effort has gone into it. It's the ME ME ME thing so perhaps we should either give with no expectation of thanks, or change what we give and who we give to. I'm sure you have appreciative people in your life who would be honoured to receive what you lovingly make.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

traffy163 said:


> Geez...there must be something wrong with me...I LOVE to knit for others especially my sisters and their families...but then we all grew up in the same house watching my Mum and Gran knit away for hours and hours, day after day, week after week on that something SPECIAL for SOMEBODY ELSE...they KNOW the EFFORT and LOVE that goes into making a sweater or an afghan for that special person in your life...and truely appreciate it!!!....


That's the difference between your family and the folks that want Peoline to make for them. Your family Knows and APPRECIATES the hard work involved in making something, whether it's knitted, crocheted or whatever method is used, and that's why you enjoy making for them. There's nothing wrong with you. If I make something for someone and find out later that it's not appreciated, then I will not make anything else for them.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Peoline said:


> This weekend I had people over for lunch and two of my friends asked me to knit them sweaters, I said .......NO, Rhett got upset, I explain that it takes long hours, the yarn is expensive and most important I did not wanted to loose the friendship, (learn this lesson long ago), then I came the " we'll by the yarn, when I told them how much it may cost they just could not understand why it takes so much yarn, then I hit them with, And my labor it'll be three times the cost of the yarn. I do not want to make them a sweater. I take my time with any of my projects. Having been in business many years ago I know what things are. They said, but we can buy a sweater in the store much cheaper, and this is why I don't want to make anything for a friend, One has to spend time explaining how their made, where their made, by whom their made, etc, etc, etc. People like ask for things they like and if does not fit then they bring it back and tells you to fix it! It was their pattern, their size, so, I knit, I enjoy wearing them, if somebody wants to learn I'll be more then
> happy to teach them what I know.
> So I may be selfish on this but friendship means more to me then a hand made sweater.
> In this site I read how so many of you makes so many things for other people and I thinks is so wonderful, but I just to afraid to start something that I won't be happy in the future.
> Peoline


hi peoline,i know exactly how you feel,my friend used to have a handknit and crochet shop in a little country town and i used to knit for her to sell.every now and again i would get a request for a certain item that someone sees that i have knitted and they would ask for the same style in a different size or colour,but i always refused to knit orders.i always buy my yarn at end of season sales to keep costs down,but you cannot do that with orders,anyhow i knit what i like and they all seem to sell and im happy to do it this way,stress free and at my own pace.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I make heirloom mohair teddy bears as my first love (knitting is close behind) and it's the same - people want you to make them for next to nothing and then feel that they can criticise your artistic licence. I now make bears for those that will truly appreciate them - I rarely take orders and (this may make me sound crazy)I never charge for them because I love doing them and noone could pay me what I think they are worth. I will on rare occasions charge for materials. I donated one to an auction some months ago and told my husband that if it looked like going for the price of a manufactured bear then I was going to bid for it myself! It raised $325.00 so some people appreciate the time taken although that still works out at a below poverty line hourly rate lol!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Not only do I like to hear from my family when I make for them but I always ask, "Did anybody say anything about your scarf (or whatever)?" I love hearing the compliments and there usually are some. My family always compliments on what I make and I love it. One year, my daughter and I both made scarves for our family ladies and one day, my DIL wore my scarf and one day, she wore my daughter's. She raves about our hand-made garments. It's fun and it's nice.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I am more of an inspired knitter. A pattern or yarn has to intrigue me or remind me of someone. Knitting for family and friends is no different then buying gifts. Sometimes your a hit sometimes your a flop. I LOVE to make things so I make what I like. I have a box of my hand knits when family comes they always head for the box and see if there is anything they like. I may have a person in mind when I make something but I put it in the box. Sometimes the intended grabs it up sometimes not. If there is a squabble over something I may make another if I have the yarn and it was fun to make. I have made things that I call "Not repeatable offences". I no longer take orders. That was death to my creativity.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

As I seat here reading all the messages a thought came to mind, ( imagine that) wound't be nice and a lot easier if any hand made craft was......" one size fits all"?
But then again where would be the challenge and fun to work with our hands, and our brain work out the challenges before our eyes?
Peoline


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I am more of an inspired knitter. A pattern or yarn has to intrigue me or remind me of someone. Knitting for family and friends is no different then buying gifts. Sometimes your a hit sometimes your a flop. I LOVE to make things so I make what I like. I have a box of my hand knits when family comes they always head for the box and see if there is anything they like. I may have a person in mind when I make something but I put it in the box. Sometimes the intended grabs it up sometimes not. If there is a squabble over something I may make another if I have the yarn and it was fun to make. I have made things that I call "Not repeatable offences". I no longer take orders. That was death to my creativity.


It surely can be. I just can't work on something I don't like or I think is a mistake from the start. I do enjoy working with someone who really appreciates the knitting and really wants to have a one of a kind hand made purse. I will not do garments , they are too much of a hassle. I only do purses.

Most people are glad to be able to give their imput but will listen to my advise. If it doesn't work out I don't do it. These people are referrals from people who have one or more of my purses. I have only had one person that I could not work with and I referred her to Etsy. Right now I am working on inventory and very expensive purses for two repeat customers who never bother me and wait patiently for me to finish. I am really blessed in my creative world right now and very grateful. I really don't make any money but I can knit what I want with the best yarn for very nice people and cover my expenses. It also allows me to knit for people who appreciate it but can;t afford it. I just wish that more people were interested in learning, I would be glad to teach everything I know for free.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Peoline: Have you read the Sweater Workshop (LAL) topic listed right before your topic on the main list? 

I think you would enjoy sharing ideas and your knowlege with these people.

I agree with you. I sew and knit for charity, but never on demand, and always something washable. 

Lately I knit only for babies and small children.

Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My son finally told me not to give his wife any more hand made things. I am so glad he told me. This time she got a fancy battery tester. Carolyn


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit for people, but never on demand. and I always make it a surprise because I don't want to hear, 'is it done yet?' I also prefer to gift them to someone who appreciates it. So some of my nieces lost out when I found items I'd made in a garage sale. -- Just saying, I'd rather they passed it along to someone they cared about.


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

You are right, it costs more than its worth!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Guess I am an oddball then, because I make a lot of things for other people and have quite a lot of friends who ask for things and a list of customers for what I knit. Did custom and specialized knitting as a business for 20 years and since we moved to this small town in a rural area, I still get orders from old customers and have started making things for people here. Have always had good luck with friends who ask for or order items from me and have never lost a friendship over one.
I also make a lot of things to donate for charity and have made friends with the people that I deliver the items to and now they are becoming customers too.
My fees are never triple the cost of yarn no matter what type they want. I charge the cost of the yarn and fees, such as $150. per lace shawl or tablecloth because they take the longest, $50.00 for a Aran fishermen's sweater, $7.50 a pair for fingerless mitts, just as examples. I work fast and I truly enjoy knitting because it is a passion, some say an addiction. Plus I make totes full of items to sell at the Christmas craft fairs.
Never charge as if I have a knitting PHD which requires huge amounts of money. Have made a great living off of what I made and my accountant was quite satisfied with the way I charged and she was a knitter too who had 5 boutiques as clients so knew both ends of the process very well.
That said, knitting relaxes me, keeps me centered during very trying times and anyone who knows me thinks something is wrong if they don't see me with needles in my hands as I walk around town or attend meetings.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

zipknitter,

Wow. You must be busy a 100% of the time. How do you find time to sleep? Do you use a knitting machine for some of your products? I guess I find it hard to believe that some one could knit as fast as you say you can. I wish I live next door to you. Maybe you could teach me to knit faster. There is so many things I want to make before I die.


----------



## jenngal77 (May 16, 2011)

oh I hate how people say "well I can buy it in the store cheaper."
Yeah and my reply....the key word is CHEAPER...don't come crying to me when it falls apart in one wash either.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Very well said.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

It takes me 2 days to make an afghan if I work hard at it. 2 weeks to make a tablecloth to fit a table that sits 6. Just finished one as a matter of fact. Started it on May 1 st and finished it last night and it was in the mail today. Just got a knitting machine but haven't figured out how to use it yet. 
I have been disabled with MS for many years and don't work so can knit for hours at a time if I want. When the kids were small my husband was an alcoholic and I needed to provide for the family and knitting let me do it very nicely. I taught knitting for 25 years too. Also do latch hook rugs and wall hangings and did it along with my knit business. Made rugs up to 24 ft by 24 ft but these days most are either 5ft by 7ft or 6ft by 9ft.It takes me 2 weeks to make one of the smaller rugs too. I just worked out methods that lets me do all of my work quickly once I get the materials together.
To me it doesn't seem fast, but then it's the way I have always done it. Most of the time I've been a stay at home Mom with 2 kids, so have always had the option to knit or do housework and the only place housework comes first is in the dictionary. Never could see why people wanted a home to look like a magazine ad. Was never a dirty housekeeper, just felt it was important to let a home look like a family lived there.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so happy for you that things are going so well. Looks like you have a system going and your priorities down pat. You have been doing it for a long time and have built your reputation. You also seem to live in a small, friendly environment where people actually know their neighbors;Ergo, you are flourishing, doing someething you love. I hope it continues for you forever,you are a very fortunate woman.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

You are amazing and deserve good recognition. I agree wholeheartedly with Maryanne - priorities in order and making a wonderful use of your life. People are fortunate to have you around. 

Blessings to you and keep up the wonderful work. You know how to be happy (as well as make everybody else happy) and that is a blessing in itself.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

My quilter friend helped me make a queen size quilt for my soon to be DIL for a shower gift. Three months after the wedding she changed her bedroom colors and I asked about the quilt. She kind of looked the other way and changed the subject, I never did see that quilt again. So never ever would I make another thing for her. Live and learn - I wish she had just given it back to me I would of gladly given her another gift.(a walmart gift)


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. Many people have told me over the years that I have a special gift, but it's just me. That's how I work and to me it seems normal. I tried to get my sister to teach me to crochet for years but she always said she could never do a good job if she had to slow down enough to show me how. Maybe that's my problem. My work button has never had a speed control.
I have one relative who kept asking for shawls. I adore her and gladly made her 7 lace shawls. Then I went to visit. The floor of her closet was lined with those shawls and when I picked one up saw that a rough shoe had snagged threads. Several were damaged. When I asked her daughter about them she said her Mom usually just brought them out to show people how talented I was but never wore them. Had to confront her.
It ended up she gave them all back, apologized a lot for not taking care of them and the ones that could be salvaged went to people who would appreciate them. Now she gets fingerless mitts, hats and cowls which I see her wearing a lot. So sometimes things don't go as we planned.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You are just something else. Get right to the heart of the matter and cut the chase. How refreshing. I wish you lived near me. So glad you are on the forum, you make me feel great. Thanks.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Many people have told me over the years that I have a special gift, but it's just me. That's how I work and to me it seems normal. I tried to get my sister to teach me to crochet for years but she always said she could never do a good job if she had to slow down enough to show me how. Maybe that's my problem. My work button has never had a speed control.
> I have one relative who kept asking for shawls. I adore her and gladly made her 7 lace shawls. Then I went to visit. The floor of her closet was lined with those shawls and when I picked one up saw that a rough shoe had snagged threads. Several were damaged. When I asked her daughter about them she said her Mom usually just brought them out to show people how talented I was but never wore them. Had to confront her.
> It ended up she gave them all back, apologized a lot for not taking care of them and the ones that could be salvaged went to people who would appreciate them. Now she gets fingerless mitts, hats and cowls which I see her wearing a lot. So sometimes things don't go as we planned.


You are very NICE. You still make things for this person. The world should be like this. Peace.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

when you start knitting someone something you feel as if you must work on it all the time and hurry to get it finished. Once you start doing that knitting stops being fun and starts being a job. I hate that.
One year I knitted and crocheted nine ponchos for others now I hate the things


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

been there and have never felt so bad as when I saw something I worked so hard on to give as a gift from the heart placed on a table at a garage sale. I vowed that sister -in-law would never again get a hand made gift from me.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

WhenI was in Chicago a Couple of years ago buying wool sweaters in the thrift stores, I came across a large man.s sweater which was obviously hand knit with loving care. The stitches were perfect, it had been well blocked, there were no knots, holes nothing. It even had perfect cables front and back and on the sleeves. The problem. The yarn, which I had no label for, I knew was wool and mohair, lots of mohair. It was also variegated and had great pools of color which was unfortunate because it was the ugliest,most nauseating mess of green I had ever seen, and green is my favorite color. 

I hesitated, I knew I would never, ever use it. Even in it's uglines I could see the love that was put into that sweater. I had to take it home, I could not leave it there. But it has a happy home now.l felted it and gave it to my sister, the dog recuer. She lived with 4 rescued dogs and her DH, all of whom adore her. The sweater was loved by all the doggies and the DH too. The dogs sleep on it and the DH keeps his chest warm with it while he falls asleep watching tv. I love happy endings, don't you.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I buy a lot of sweaters at yard sales and since the only thrift shop in this area has little storage space, as soon as a season changes they give away grocery bags full of sweaters. SO, I take them apart and re-use the yarn. 2 years ago I found a yard sale with bags full of women's small sized white sweaters for $1.00 a bag. Turned out the daughter was a nurse and had bought many merino and lamb's wool sweaters for her job as head nurse from a boutique and they are all hand made. When she moved out she left them. Her Mom told her to get them out or she would sell them and then she did. Had a wonderful time taking them apart,using kool aid to dye and then knitted wonderful items from the yarn. Am wearing one cardigan right now that is still a great shade of pale green. I love that yarn.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Most of my friends are knitters, too. Those who are not knitters know I knit for work & never ask. If anyone ever asks, I'll just tell them "OK, but you have to wait until my current project list is finished".


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think you are selfish at all--and I do make things for others, but not "on demand"! I think many people don't realize how time-consuming and expensive it can be (and once they do, they should take back the request). My own *children* don't ask for a lot, as they saw how much time and effort I've put into things over the years they were growing up and know what they're asking. Of course, those are the people I am more willing to make things for...funny how that works out!


Isn't that the truth! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Two part question: Does anybody ever get asked to make things for a fee in order for somebody to give the item as a gift to somebody?

If so and you charge, I would imagine that you must pay income tax on it, correct?


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

YES, and in more then one occasion, people must think that we are genies, we blink and is done. Never mind the price of yarn, time involved, and so many other things, they will say, oh will you have so much yarn, pay taxes? Yeah right.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely we are to pay taxes (in the USA). We keep careful accounts, even when cash is paid as what I think of myself is much more important than having the tax money. Please note that the total amount received has to reach a certain amount before we reach the level where we are to pay tax on monies received. Therefore, keeping records is important from the beginning.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

iris925 said:


> Absolutely we are to pay taxes (in the USA). We keep careful accounts, even when cash is paid as what I think of myself is much more important than having the tax money. Please note that the total amount received has to reach a certain amount before we reach the level where we are to pay tax on monies received. Therefore, keeping records is important from the beginning.


I have heard that you charge three times the amount of materials. That would not account for the time involved, though, I don't think.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

The amount charged varies. For example if you are using large needles and the project takes 10 hours, the yarn is expensive, then the 3 times rule would be fair. However, if you are paying $20 (US) for lace weight yarn that has 1500m and it takes 100 hours to knit on size 0 (2mm), then the three times rule would not be fair. That is why I charge (I keep a time log) by the hour and add the cost of the yarn. That way I am pleased both by the amount received and the enjoyment of the actual knitting.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

In some places, you are required to get a business license even if you don't think you are going to make much money. The bad part about this is, that they make you list how much you "think" you will earn per quarter and then if you don't you have to prove to them that you didn't so you wont be required to pay a penalty tax. I ran into that one place we moved when I applied for a wholesale permit and then was sent a letter demanding taxes that they felt I owed because I had estimated I would make about $2500. every 6 months. (That was the lowest amount I could check on the form) It wasn't until I went in to ask about why I was expected to pay taxes on items I did not sell because the only reason I had wanted the wholesale permit was to buy in large quantities to make things for donation. Had been told that was what I was listed under, but then found out the law had changed and I could only get a wholesale permit if I ran a legitimate business making a certain amount per quarter or was registered as a non-profit group with the IRS.
So, long story short, you need to check fully into rules and regulations if you want to start doing knitware items(or any other craft items) to see what you might be required to fill out, register,or sign up for, even if it is donated. You even need to pay taxes on what you make for craft fairs as many cities send out inspectors to them and take names and addresses of vendors. 
Local governments seem to want to keep track of what a lot of people are doing and a friend has to be registered because she makes items to donate to the local animal shelters and has to be registered in case there are any problems and/or if she donates over 50 items a year.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It'a rare that anyone makes a profit from hand work. No one wants to pay a fair price because a fair price for materials and labor is quite expensive. The designers make the money and copyright their patterns to protect their livelihood. I offer to teach people to knit but they are not usually interested.

I love to knit and felt purses but I can only use so many and give so many as gifts. I like to use good yarns and materials and keep a good stash so I can knit what I want when I want. To be able to afford to do this, I sell my purses to repeat customers, friends and friends of friends, and word of mouth. I don't make a profit because to many people I charge anywhere from the exact cost of the yarn to three times the cost plus shipping,etc. In some instances I do charge more because of the time involved when a person wants to get involved with the process. I am lucky to have people who continue to buy from me and don't question the price. I have never made enough to pay taxes, but I do save receipts and keep records. I do design my own patterns, and may have to copyright them as I have been advised to do. I haven't decided yet.

I am retired and I do not want to be in business again. It would cut into my knitting and KP time too much.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

We could all probably give a list of what we would charge for items. I do not go by an hourly rate. I price per project and find that works much better for me.
I figure them by how long I know it will take, how much I hate/love doing that particular pattern type, how expensive the yarn is, if they supply the yarn or I have to order it, how quickly they have to have it, how much they bug me by constantly calling or dropping by to see if it's done(that automatically raises the cost by $25.00 and I tell them that up front and stick to it). 
But, as I said before, this has been a business for over 30 years and I know materials and how quickly I can do a project so there is little guessing involved and my time line is seldom off by much. Yes, I could charge more and people would pay it, but I go by quality not quantity and if I can make 10 items at $50.00 each and they all sell quickly, then why try to get $200.00 each and not have them sell. A sure thing is much more important to me then possibilities are.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i like you I will teach someone but I won't knit for them as they aare not really prepared to pay the price


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It'a rare that anyone makes a profit from hand work. No one wants to pay a fair price because a fair price for materials and labor is quite expensive. The designers make the money and copyright their patterns to protect their livelihood. I offer to teach people to knit but they are not usually interested.
> 
> I love to knit and felt purses but I can only use so many and give so many as gifts. I like to use good yarns and materials and keep a good stash so I can knit what I want when I want. To be able to afford to do this, I sell my purses to repeat customers, friends and friends of friends, and word of mouth. I don't make a profit because to many people I charge anywhere from the exact cost of the yarn to three times the cost plus shipping,etc. In some instances I do charge more because of the time involved when a person wants to get involved with the process. I am lucky to have people who continue to buy from me and don't question the price. I have never made enough to pay taxes, but I do save receipts and keep records. I do design my own patterns, and may have to copyright them as I have been advised to do. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I am retired and I do not want to be in business again. It would cut into my knitting and KP time too much.


The problem with most crafting is that we can only have and give so much and then there is the expense to us. I don't have time to do all that I want to do nor can I afford it all. Oh, well....


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You really are full of good sound advice that comes from years of experience Zipknitter.Thank you for sharing it with us. I did well when I was in a small community and sold my purses for $50.00 too, and bartered them for things I wanted but weren't in my budget.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow I been under charging all these years. Well time for a change. I wish I found this forum years ago.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

by the time I knit for all my family I don't have time for extras.


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

I knit for charity mostly and like to do it according to my mood.......I am quick to say no to anyone who wants me to knit something.......unless it is a quick project like a simple scarf or dishcloth..........I don't like to have a time limit..........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SCB1516 said:


> Two part question: Does anybody ever get asked to make things for a fee in order for somebody to give the item as a gift to somebody?
> 
> If so and you charge, I would imagine that you must pay income tax on it, correct?


On the price I charge,the tax man should pay me...I charge them what it cost me for the wool, and the buttons and ask them to make a couple of pounds to my charity, either Air ambulance or RNLI


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

I am also a musician and you are so right! I have dealt with this for 40 yrs. At my church, if I'm asked to play or sing for a wedding, I do it as their gift. I never charge for funerals, but I accept a check if offered. If someone outside my church asks for a wedding, well, it's a few hundred dollars, according to the commitment. If I have to travel, that's usually two nights, counting the rehearsal. Folks also don't consider that it's two nights away from my family. Sure, they say bring them along, but my sweetheart doesn't really want to dress up to spend the evening with a crowd that he doesn't know, and back when we had three small boys, well that was no fun!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

In some places, even that would be considered income by the tax man unless you have the right to collect for charities. If the customer does donate to a charity as you ask, you should have a written copy of their pledge, who they gave it to and have it signed and dated and the statement that they donated in lieu of paying you a fee for your work. 
I know several people in different areas of the US and Canada, and in other countries who sell handmade items and these are words of wisdom that they gave to me when I was considering moving abroad and selling my items to supplement my income. They learned the hard way, so I pass on their words.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to tell you this girls,My youngest G.son asked me to knit his teddy a football kit, ofcourse I said yes. Well, if you'd seen the shape of this teddy it wasn't normal. It had a GREAT BIG butt and a gigantic tummy. Nobody would have designed a pattern for this. He wanted (imagine it) Red top, blue shorts with yellow stripes on. a yellow badge on the front and the name HOWARD and no. 7 on the back. It took me 4 days to do, I pulled it in and out, I was saying "I won't be beaten". Eventually, yesterday, I finished it. I've never disliked knitting something so much. I gave him it and I wish you could have seen his little face. He said "grandma I didn't think you would be able to knit it exactly how I imagined it, they're the best clothes ever I've got for my teddys" I felt so happy and thought that it was worth every swearword and Frogging that had gone on.Now he's asking for a cycadelic green kit for a different teddy. I said he'd have to wait and go to the back of the queue.....Bless him


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

What a wonderful experience.l He will never forget this. You fulfilled his vision, Super Grandma. You made my day I just can't stop chuckling,


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

They say love conquers all...obviously this story is proof of that!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a young lady who quilt for me. She very talented and fast, yes five and six stitch to the inch. She working up my mother tops. She said she charge me half price, $350. is what I paid her. When some thing big coming up she quilt for the Amish, in Blue bird PA. They pay her $500. a quilt and sell them for $1000. She as some of us sat on her mothers lap and learn the gift. Worth every cent. Yes we can certainly buy a dress cheaper then make one. God Bless



bigtrud said:


> I hear ya. I quilt too , so people ask for quilts all the time. With fabric at $9/yard & soon to go to $12, I have up to seven yards in the front, then 7 in the back, so that's $126. just for the fabric, then another $20 for batting. And if I send it off for machine quilting, tack on another $150 or more.. I get the, "wow I can go to Wal-Mart & buy one for $30." They are made in China & fall apart when washed the first time, but they don't get that. I tell them the same thing, "I'll teach you how to quilt, I'll even share some fabric to get you going."
> But they usually just forget the whole thing. I wouldn't dream of asking someone to do that for me. sheesh Trudy


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

My Mom (Mennonite) would quilt for others. Her stitches were 10-12 to the inch and some would say that she did it on the machine. At first she was hurt by this but I explained that they just didn't know how good she was with her needle. When the ladies would get together at the church to quilt she would pick her spot and quietly quilt and get a lot done. It took me until I was in my 40's to match her quilting. When I was ready to compare I took strips of cloth and surrounded some of the area that Mom had quilted and another area that I had done (on the same quilt). I then asked Mom to say which one she had done. She couldn't tell the difference! She was so pleased that she was able to teach me to quilt! I am currently finishing a baby quilt that will be for our first great!


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

that is nice but your time is worth something as well. I don't think you have to pay much on five or ten dollars once or twice a year. IRS would most likely laugh at you if you turned it in.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

The only thing I make for other 'folks' is socks. They give me the shoe size and width and pick out the yarn. I have donated some to auctions at our quilt guild. 

knittykitty


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: i like to go on road trips with my husband. we have traveled around the country and i buy a little shirt with the logo from each place. i cut out the logo and have a queen size guilt on my bed. i have one corner left as we hope to go to alaska for our 50th. i believe in hand quilting. i went to a quilt show in millville nj and the quilts were beautiful but were done on machine. i asked one lady if she ever thought about hand work and she laughed out loud. never went back to their shows. have gone to kutz town fair many tines and there the quilts are real home made hand made, beautiful work.


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

hand quilting is slow and hard on the hands. I know from doing it, a lot, in my younger years. Like hand knitting it should be done out of love and for enjoyment. If you want to make money doing either you must find a quicker way to do it.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I collect Harley Davidson Shirts and hate to toss them when they are wore out. I have them from Rome and some of the islands. I have rolled over in my mind making a quilt top of them. For those who are not rider each location has it's own shirt with the location and a site on it like the vatican, or cars from Michigan.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I collect Harley Davidson Shirts and hate to toss them when they are wore out. I have them from Rome and some of the islands. I have rolled over in my mind making a quilt top of them. For those who are not rider each location has it's own shirt with the location and a site on it like the vatican, or cars from Michigan.


We have a BIG HD store up the highway from us. Last week was "Bike Week" here & that place was PACKED! A lot of the mall parking lots & bars were, too. We also had the "Blue Crab Festival" across the boarder (we're 2 miles from SC) & the bikers were all over that, too. Such fun.


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> hi: i like to go on road trips with my husband. we have traveled around the country and i buy a little shirt with the logo from each place. i cut out the logo and have a queen size guilt on my bed. i have one corner left as we hope to go to alaska for our 50th. i believe in hand quilting. i went to a quilt show in millville nj and the quilts were beautiful but were done on machine. i asked one lady if she ever thought about hand work and she laughed out loud. never went back to their shows. have gone to kutz town fair many tines and there the quilts are real home made hand made, beautiful work.


I live in Fairbanks- hope you are able to make it some day. Sometimes I think how fortunate I am to live in a place that so many people dream about visiting- I'm not thinking that when it is 50 below though- I think- what the heck is the matter with me-lol


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Gee, that sounds like here in So Dakota. Everyone tells me how much they want to come see Mt Rushmore, the Badlands or Sturgis, but with 8 ft of snow piled up against the garages and 50 or 60 below 0.F it sometimes doesn't seem so nice. And, when I think of Rushmore anymore I see a picture in my minds eye of it during the rain when the water falling down the side makes the presidents all look like they have a bad cold and their noses are running.


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Gee, that sounds like here in So Dakota. Everyone tells me how much they want to come see Mt Rushmore, the Badlands or Sturgis, but with 8 ft of snow piled up against the garages and 50 or 60 below 0.F it sometimes doesn't seem so nice. And, when I think of Rushmore anymore I see a picture in my minds eye of it during the rain when the water falling down the side makes the presidents all look like they have a bad cold and their noses are running.


HaHa that's a good one.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Back in the 50's I remember my grandmother making quilts, she would use her pattern blanks and cut out the fabric and sew all the pieces together on her old singer peddle machine. After the top was made I would help her put the backing on her quilt frame, then the "fill" depending on how warm you wanted to be. Then the top went on and she and I would sit for hours and sew it all together with needle and thread. I have tears welling up just thinking about the fond memories of her, they just don't make um like her anymore, dressed to the "nines" on Sunday for church with her hat and gloves, what a beautiful LADY, Gosh I miss her.


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit for family gifts, charity, baby gifts, and once in a great while I will sell something. I do NOT do custom knitting. I don't want the headaches. I have sold baby items I set the terms and have full control over pattern design. If they do not like my terms oh well. I knit for the enjoyment and relaxation, not for the money. Knitting is my creative outlet, if someone else is dictating the terms of the project it is no longer fun or relaxing... it is work.


----------



## gracesnana (May 29, 2011)

I'm also an avid quilter, and have been asked to make quilts for people. I politely tell them that "I only make quilts for those to whom I have given birth, or who have given birth to me".
And I stick to it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wow...quite a few comments on this subject. I agree with all. Frankly, I think it's rude or impolite to ask someone to make you an object. I make things and give them as gifts. If someone asks me to make them something, I usually reply after I have made one for myself and laugh. That ends it. Bitsey


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

You were so lucky to have someone teach you. My mother showed me how to crochet, but that was it.



martin keith said:


> Back in the 50's I remember my grandmother making quilts, she would use her pattern blanks and cut out the fabric and sew all the pieces together on her old singer peddle machine. After the top was made I would help her put the backing on her quilt frame, then the "fill" depending on how warm you wanted to be. Then the top went on and she and I would sit for hours and sew it all together with needle and thread. I have tears welling up just thinking about the fond memories of her, they just don't make um like her anymore, dressed to the "nines" on Sunday for church with her hat and gloves, what a beautiful LADY, Gosh I miss her.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

I so enjoyed reading your reply. I'm so with you on this; after my feelings were hurt the first time by my mother n law. I have some family members look for my knitted items on their birthdays and Christmas. My Mother wants everything she sees. It make me feel good to see people wear the items. The items I made last year some have tried to take so I know I'm on the right track. I owe a hat to my niece, (N LAW) that she desired last year. Knitting is so much fun and relaxing. How can you NOT knit?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Vern said:


> I so enjoyed reading your reply. I'm so with you on this; after my feelings were hurt the first time by my mother n law. I have some family members look for my knitted items on their birthdays and Christmas. My Mother wants everything she sees. It make me feel good to see people wear the items. The items I made last year some have tried to take so I know I'm on the right track. I owe a hat to my niece, (N LAW) that she desired last year. Knitting is so much fun and relaxing. How can you NOT knit?


I love it too. What do people find is the most appreciated? I find scarves, booties, baby hats are the best. I try to make the same things for the grandchildren who are the same ages but after making one of the items (say a sweater), I don't always want to make the second. That's when it becomes a true "labor of love."


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

When I make a sweater I make both arms at the same time; so it seem like one. If the sweater was diff in size I would make them in diff colors. I would knit the backs together, fronts, left fronts or right fronts; but it will seem to be only one. My production will go fast and I will have two sweaters at the end. I knit everything like this if its more than one that I need or want. 
I use straight when I can; switch to circular needles when I have a lot of stitches. Most work can be done on straights.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Vern said:


> When I make a sweater I make both arms at the same time; so it seem like one. If the sweater was diff in size I would make them in diff colors. I would knit the backs together, fronts, left fronts or right fronts; but it will seem to be only one. My production will go fast and I will have two sweaters at the end. I knit everything like this if its more than one that I need or want.
> I use straight when I can; switch to circular needles when I have a lot of stitches. Most work can be done on straights.


Great - thanks. I imagine you would use a circular, right, in order to fit the two pieces on the needles.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Vern Now some one told me when you knit the front and back at the same time you make it one or two stitch at the seam. I have never done this but was going to try on my next piece. Do I understand right we are eliminate the side seam.??????



Vern said:


> When I make a sweater I make both arms at the same time; so it seem like one. If the sweater was diff in size I would make them in diff colors. I would knit the backs together, fronts, left fronts or right fronts; but it will seem to be only one. My production will go fast and I will have two sweaters at the end. I knit everything like this if its more than one that I need or want.
> I use straight when I can; switch to circular needles when I have a lot of stitches. Most work can be done on straights.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

If you are converting from a flat back and forth piece to knitting in the round you do eliminate a few stitches because you will not be sewing the piece together.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

No, same number of stitches. I'm just knitting two diff sweaters at the same time. This is if I want two of the same sweater, hats, scarfs, etc. Your knitting goes FAST; at the end you have two items completed. 
You will still sew your sweater together as the pattern states.
But if I feel something can be knit in the round; I will only make one on each set if circular needles; but I will have two sweaters going at the same time. Two sets of needles. Knitting on each for a while; completing both together.
To me my production goes faster and I don't get bored.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Boy wish I live closer to you. I would have a nice sweater really quick..lol! Your just so smart. I seen where you knit two sleeves at the same time after I was haft way on my first sleeve. You bet next sweater theres going to be two..LOL !! Thank you.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in awe, what talent you have. I would love to be a "fly" on your wall and watch, that is just amazing to me.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Vern, I am going to make two sweater at the same time in two different color to help me keep my stuff right.I will personly let you know how it goes. Got three needle ful now but will have them empty in the next two weeks. Thank you so much.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, DHeart--just read your message; you're very welcome. Have a good week and good luck with the measurements. I had to look after my grandson (3 yrs old) last Sun. I could see him "growing" in his sleep. He wears size 5 toddler!!! I took his new measurements then. I did the same with my granddaughter. She asked me "Gran'Ma are you making me a sweater?" I told her yes. "Can I see it?" No, it's a surprise. One is for her bday in Sept and I'm going to knit her a "Dora" sweater for XMAS. She loves Dora; going to try to find a pattern for Diego for my grandson. Have a good week.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Laura, U have just summed up why we knit for others---the joy of knitting and the knowledge that it will be appreciated. U R getting just as much joy out of making the blankie as he will get using it; and I'm happy for both of U!
Keep those ndls clicking! 
U brought a smile to my face on an otherwise dreary day. thanks!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

This is why I knit, sew, etc. for the fun of creating and love for the person the item is intended for.
I know this sounds very MEAN; but U get tired of people trying to take advantage of U. 
She's just trying to get out of paying for the garment. She thinks U will finish the garment and give her it AND a complete refund. 
Give her a chance to re-think her strategy. DON'T finish it. Send it back to her as is, with a bill for your time and effort and a statement about "breach of contract". Don't forget to add taxes and "handling". Keep the money, if there's any left. 
It's the only way to handle bullies like that. If she complains, tell her to take U to court. She'll bad-mouth U afterwards; but she's going to do that anyway because her trick to get it for nothing backfired.

"You can't please some people no matter how hard U try" Grannie used to say.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

To my dear friend Peoline---
I see many of us have had the same experience hearing demands for [almost] free handwork. I, too, make items for my loved ones and as gifts for those whom I know eill appreciate it, and sometimes for charity. BUT... 
A lady (& I use the term loosely) at my job came down right after lunch the other day to deliver some paperwork and saw my newest project lying on my chair. Right away, she told me I "should make something" for her. The way she just assumed that I had been waiting with baited breath for her demand just made me mad.

I made up a story for her (& the devil had NOTHING to do with it) and told it with a straight face:

"I belong to a Guild (I do, the "Dsynr" Guild, one person Master and everything else). If U want something handcrafted, U have to submit your request to the Guild in writing and pay the "Entreaty Fee". I don't know exactly what it is at the moment; but it won't be more than five hundred dollars."

The look on her face brought a smile to mine. She didn't even answer. She put the envelope on my desk and said it was from her boss for my boss and left as fast as she could walk.
BTW
Thanks for the discount on your advice. It is priceless. 
Can we owe U the $99.95 since U already got a nickel, hee hee hee!? It was $100.00 advice if ever I heard any!

Oh, I've got the sillies this morning. Up all night with Microsoft getting the 'puter back from the brink of death after AOL messed it up. Need some sleep. Gotta work for Uncle Sam if I want to get paid. Sigh.... Yawn....


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> This is why I knit, sew, etc. for the fun of creating and love for the person the item is intended for.
> I know this sounds very MEAN; but U get tired of people trying to take advantage of U.
> She's just trying to get out of paying for the garment. She thinks U will finish the garment and give her it AND a complete refund.
> Give her a chance to re-think her strategy. DON'T finish it. Send it back to her as is, with a bill for your time and effort and a statement about "breach of contract". Don't forget to add taxes and "handling". Keep the money, if there's any left.
> ...


What post are you replying to? I'd like to read it now. Thank you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> Gee, that sounds like here in So Dakota. Everyone tells me how much they want to come see Mt Rushmore, the Badlands or Sturgis, but with 8 ft of snow piled up against the garages and 50 or 60 below 0.F it sometimes doesn't seem so nice. And, when I think of Rushmore anymore I see a picture in my minds eye of it during the rain when the water falling down the side makes the presidents all look like they have a bad cold and their noses are running.


What a picture. My imagination is working overtime on it.
thanks for the laugh. ROFL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I knit, sew, etc. for the fun of creating and love for the person the item is intended for.
> ...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit some bowtie scarves for the church Christmas bazzar out of wool alpaca mix and told them tp price them at $7 each (pretty cheap I thought) I went to the Bazzar just before it opened to talk to my mom.I peeked at the knitting table and there were my scarves at $1.50 EACH!!! I was livid !! I took them off the table and took them home. I also made it clear I will not give my time and effort for the Christmas sale again!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG! Some people just don't know how much gos in to what we hand craft. The wool blend yarn costs a lone would of been lost. You would of not receive anything for your time. If you were going to receive anything. I'm in disbelief how could they do that? This is just crazy.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

People really don't realize what they are asking when they ask me to knit something for them. I've told this story before about last year when I made everyone in the family a granny square afghan. My son's girlfriend(of many years) loves red, so I made hers all red. My son wanted a blue and white individual square one. (all the others I made were one big granny square) When the girlfriend saw my sons, she said,"Oh I didn't know you could make it in squares; make me a white and purple one." When I told her she had to buy the yarn and wait for a bit, she told me never mind. I wish she could have known how I felt that she put the red one aside like she didn't want it. Now I do dishcloths(many, many pics you can knit there), hats, scarfs and that's about it. Everyone is getting dishcloth/washcloths this year for Christmas.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems like we all have stories of thoughtlessness from gift recipients. For years I gave everyone (my parents, my only sibling and that entire family) nice gifts that I had made especially for them with their likes and dislikes taken into consideration.

Every year I was disappointed. My parents always were delighted with their gifts but from my sibling and family I usually got little thanks (or none). Then one year my gift was a 2 1/2' (76 cm) fireplace cat that was obviously from a yard sale (dirty, dented, paint peeling, etc.) and one of the paws was broken off! When they saw that it was broken, the off hand remark was 'Oh, we have that at home, we will get it to you'.

After our trip and we were at home, I broke that poor cat in pieces and burned it in the fireplace. My husband was open mouthed as normally I am fairly laid back and this response was not typical. I was hurt and very offended. (Was it because it was from an only sibling?) NEVER did they get nice gifts again.

Sorry, but this thread is so............ I can feel with great feeling all of your hurt and frustration. I just wish I could give all of you a nice handmade gift to soothe your pain. I would have so much pleasure in the giving to the kind of folks you all are. 



Knitter153 said:


> People really don't realize what they are asking when they ask me to knit something for them. I've told this story before about last year when I made everyone in the family a granny square afghan. My son's girlfriend(of many years) loves red, so I made hers all red. My son wanted a blue and white individual square one. (all the others I made were one big granny square) When the girlfriend saw my sons, she said,"Oh I didn't know you could make it in squares; make me a white and purple one." When I told her she had to buy the yarn and wait for a bit, she told me never mind. I wish she could have known how I felt that she put the red one aside like she didn't want it. Now I do dishcloths(many, many pics you can knit there), hats, scarfs and that's about it. Everyone is getting dishcloth/washcloths this year for Christmas.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

iris925 said:


> It seems like we all have stories of thoughtlessness from gift recipients. For years I gave everyone (my parents, my only sibling and that entire family) nice gifts that I had made especially for them with their likes and dislikes taken into consideration.
> 
> Every year I was disappointed. My parents always were delighted with their gifts but from my sibling and family I usually got little thanks (or none). Then one year my gift was a 2 1/2' (76 cm) fireplace cat that was obviously from a yard sale (dirty, dented, paint peeling, etc.) and one of the paws was broken off! When they saw that it was broken, the off hand remark was 'Oh, we have that at home, we will get it to you'.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We'd all love to get your things!! Maybe you should only give to your parents who will be thrilled! These are tough economic times and to just be together should be enough for all of you. Then, you would have time to make for yourself! :-D or something that would be a fun project.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love to make things for gifts for family. But non-crafters just do not realize the time and money spent on sewing, knitting or crocheting...When you turn something that you love into a job...it isn't all that fun anymore.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Thank you. We'd all love to get your things!! Maybe you should only give to your parents who will be thrilled! These are tough economic times and to just be together should be enough for all of you. Then, you would have time to make for yourself! :-D or something that would be a fun project.


Thank YOU! I did continue to make and give special gifts to my parents. Sadly, they are both gone now. I think that this has been brought home again because today I washed a silk blouse that I made for my Mom. It has French seams and special tatting on the stand up collar, the shoulder seams, and around the cuffs. I plan to pass it on to my daughter in law who is about the same size as Mom was, tall and slender. Perhaps our granddaughter will also wear it as she gets older.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Grandmasheryl---
U R giving HER a handknit after THAT?
U R A SAINT! 
I'd probably have reamed her a new one, Drill Sergeant style. I've run out of patience with adult babies who always want MORE, MORE, MORE and don't appreciate what they have or what U give them regardless of how much work and sacrifice went into it.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

the lady who was running the knitting table had priced the items herself (a non knitter) After my blow up my mom and a few other knitters in the group went and changed the prices to reflect the true value.Apparently she just ignored what the person who was donating the knitted item suggested the price be.the was also a childrens knit sweater (icelandic style) beautifully made out of acrylic but still soft and lovely for $10!!!!!(trust me mom changed the prices.The other knitters were equally upset they had no idea she had done this.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

iris925 said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. We'd all love to get your things!! Maybe you should only give to your parents who will be thrilled! These are tough economic times and to just be together should be enough for all of you. Then, you would have time to make for yourself! :-D or something that would be a fun project.
> ...


Mmm. They'll wear it to something special, I am sure. Hand made tatting on a blouse. :thumbup:

As for our gift giving, the reasons that we knit for people are:

1. We love to give;
2. We are proud that we can make for people, things that we think that they would like and want, and want to share with them;
3. We want them to be happy and enjoy the garment that we made;
4. We like the feeling of pride in ourselves;
5. We like the creativity feeling.

So, if we get negative feelings in ourselves and get negative feedback, then we should not do this and do for ourselves or people who like what we give!

They don't realize that we don't have to do this and we'll be okay if we don't!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> People really don't realize what they are asking when they ask me to knit something for them. I've told this story before about last year when I made everyone in the family a granny square afghan. My son's girlfriend(of many years) loves red, so I made hers all red. My son wanted a blue and white individual square one. (all the others I made were one big granny square) When the girlfriend saw my sons, she said,"Oh I didn't know you could make it in squares; make me a white and purple one." When I told her she had to buy the yarn and wait for a bit, she told me never mind. I wish she could have known how I felt that she put the red one aside like she didn't want it. Now I do dishcloths(many, many pics you can knit there), hats, scarfs and that's about it. Everyone is getting dishcloth/washcloths this year for Christmas.


U R another SAINT, Knitter 153!
I don't make stuff for ungrateful people after the first time. My time and my talent R 2 valuable to waste on people who just don't get it.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I 2nd that.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Mmm. They'll wear it to something special, I am sure. Hand made tatting on a blouse. :thumbup:


I did give it to my daughter in law. She tried on the blouse and we were both shocked at the fact that even though it was made for my Mom it fit my DIL as if it had been made for her. She was delighted to have it! Thanks Lovinknittin


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I make this as gifts! Not by request. So it is always a surprise.

I have found that when money is involved, that most people want what they want regardless of your labor. 

knittykitty


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

This was wonderful and shall be used by me next time I'm "commanded" to do freebies. Thanks for the wonderful idea. I not only knit, but tie flies..a time consuming and costly job. You have helped me so much.


----------



## JulietT07 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

